# Dress Code Question



## Orikoru (May 17, 2017)

This just came up in discussion with my golf pals, because we have one friend who, shall we say, pushes the boundaries of the dress code somewhat (normal t-shirt rather than collar under a jumper to hide it and so on). He got caught out on this last week and moaned at, so we obviously took the piss and told him to sort himself out.

Anyway, I remembered this iconic picture of the Tiger fist pump in which he has a t-shirt on with no collar:

http://a.fssta.com/content/dam/fsdi...ling-putt-ahn-PI.vresize.1200.675.high.35.jpg

I've always wondered why it was allowed? Was there any reason other than it being Tiger so he can do what he wants??


----------



## patricks148 (May 17, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			This just came up in discussion with my golf pals, because we have one friend who, shall we say, pushes the boundaries of the dress code somewhat (normal t-shirt rather than collar under a jumper to hide it and so on). He got caught out on this last week and moaned at, so we obviously took the piss and told him to sort himself out.

Anyway, I remembered this iconic picture of the Tiger fist pump in which he has a t-shirt on with no collar:

http://a.fssta.com/content/dam/fsdi...ling-putt-ahn-PI.vresize.1200.675.high.35.jpg

I've always wondered why it was allowed? Was there any reason other than it being Tiger so he can do what he wants??
		
Click to expand...


depends on the dress code where ever tiger was playing. If he turned up at HCEG with that on i'm sure he would not be allowed in.

Tour dress codes are different to members clubs i would imagine


----------



## hovis (May 17, 2017)

so its the winter and your wearing your waterproof jacket (zipped up to the top)  do you wear a golf jumper and shirt underneath?


----------



## Orikoru (May 17, 2017)

hovis said:



			so its the winter and your wearing your waterproof jacket (zipped up to the top)  do you wear a golf jumper and shirt underneath?
		
Click to expand...

Are you asking me? I don't understand the question. I might wear three layers like that if it's raining and cold.. why do you ask?


----------



## hovis (May 17, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			Are you asking me? I don't understand the question. I might wear three layers like that if it's raining and cold.. why do you ask?
		
Click to expand...

sorry,  my entire post didn't show for some reason. 

my pal got pulled at his local club for wearing non golf cloths under his jacket that no one was ever going to see.  pretty similar to your friend


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 17, 2017)

hovis said:



			so its the winter and your wearing your waterproof jacket (zipped up to the top)  do you wear a golf jumper and shirt underneath?
		
Click to expand...

yes.

If for no other reason than I might want to remove my waterproofs during the round or find myself in the clubhouse before or after playing and having to take my waterproofs off.


----------



## ger147 (May 17, 2017)

Is there an agreed definition of a "golf" jumper as opposed to an ordinary jumper?


----------



## Orikoru (May 17, 2017)

hovis said:



			sorry,  my entire post didn't show for some reason. 

my pal got pulled at his local club for wearing non golf cloths under his jacket that no one was ever going to see.  pretty similar to your friend
		
Click to expand...

Ah right ok. My mate never gets caught as long he leaves his jumper on (which he did all through winter of course), because it's a high necked jumper he wears as well. His mistake this time was that it was a hot day and he'd already taken his jumper off without thinking before going to pay for his round! :lol: They told him to either change into a collared shirt or put the jumper back on.


----------



## Orikoru (May 17, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Is there an agreed definition of a "golf" jumper as opposed to an ordinary jumper?
		
Click to expand...

Surely not - although I would never wear a hoodie to play. I usually just wear my knitted v-neck jumpers that I also wear to work since they look smart. Obviously I still wear polos under them because they don't cover the neck, but I always wear a polo shirt regardless.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 17, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			I've always wondered why it was allowed? Was there any reason other than it being Tiger so he can do what he wants??
		
Click to expand...

No, at that time he could have played in Bermuda shorts and they would have allowed it. The power of him and Nike at that time was huge and no one wanted to upset either.

I'm not a huge fan of dress codes, do pockets on your shorts really impact?, but I don't like the t-shirt style of tops. It's not asking a lot to wear a polo shirt, plenty out there, low cost, not a barrier to playing the game. I thought that was cheap marketing by Nike to make their brand stand out from the crowd, create some controversy. They succeeded, shame.

A jumper is a jumper. It is not compulsory for it to have diamonds on it to be a golf jumper. (any youngster out there just look at a picture of any golfer in the 80's)


----------



## Orikoru (May 17, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



*No, at that time he could have played in Bermuda shorts and they would have allowed it. The power of him and Nike at that time was huge and no one wanted to upset either.*

I'm not a huge fan of dress codes, do pockets on your shorts really impact?, but I don't like the t-shirt style of tops. It's not asking a lot to wear a polo shirt, plenty out there, low cost, not a barrier to playing the game. I thought that was cheap marketing by Nike to make their brand stand out from the crowd, create some controversy. They succeeded, shame.

A jumper is a jumper. It is not compulsory for it to have diamonds on it to be a golf jumper. (any youngster out there just look at a picture of any golfer in the 80's)
		
Click to expand...

I suspected this since he wore it in his prime. Can't have sent a great message to newer golfers at that time who possibly didn't know about dress codes, turned up at their local clubs in t-shirts and potentially got turned away!


----------



## USER1999 (May 17, 2017)

I still have one of the TW style crew neck shirts and quite like it. Better then the monstrosity Mcilroy wore at the players.


----------



## TheJezster (May 17, 2017)

Dress codes are so overrated... No point in them in this day and age.


----------



## Hosel Fade (May 17, 2017)

Don't necessarily mind a bit of a dress code so long as it isn't designed to make people look like idiots.

The one I absolutely hate is knee length socks or white mid calf length tennis socks required with shorts. Ideally worn with non-white golf shoes to make it even worse. Just a money making scheme so the shop can sell them at 15 quid a pair.

Add to that clubs that take the huff about the clothes you arrive wearing, if I have just spent all day in town I might arrive wearing jeans and trainers and will change in the facilities there because that is what they are there for imo.


----------



## Orikoru (May 17, 2017)

Hosel Fade said:



			Don't necessarily mind a bit of a dress code so long as it isn't designed to make people look like idiots.

The one I absolutely hate is knee length socks or white mid calf length tennis socks required with shorts. Ideally worn with non-white golf shoes to make it even worse. Just a money making scheme so the shop can sell them at 15 quid a pair.

Add to that clubs that take the huff about the clothes you arrive wearing, if I have just spent all day in town I might arrive wearing jeans and trainers and will change in the facilities there because that is what they are there for imo.
		
Click to expand...

Surely no clubs are still making people wear plus fours and argyle socks or the like?? Anywhere I've played just says collared shirt (polo) and trousers or tailored shorts (no cargo pants).


----------



## GeeJay (May 17, 2017)

Golf club etiquette typically requires a reasonable dress code on the course and in the clubhouse. Some clubs are more anal than others, extending dress code to the car park being a good example of over doing the dress code thing.

Anyone not wishing to at least make an effort to meet a particular club's dress code, should not be surprised when (other) members and officials grumble.

I don't understand why some people insist on dragging everything down to the base level in the name of making things 'fair'. 

"I'm not allowed to wear my hat in the bar! It's not fair!" 
"I'm not allowed to play in cargo pants! It's not fair!"
"I can't play in a tee shirt! It's not fair!"
Etc.

So while many spend a fortune on the latest clubs, Galvin's and other gear, they have no money for some polo shirts, trousers and shorts? BS! They just can't be bothered to make an effort to dress properly, even though they are fully aware of the dress code.

.... Gets down off soapbox...


----------



## IanM (May 17, 2017)

TheJezster said:



			Dress codes are so overrated... No point in them in this day and age.
		
Click to expand...


I understand what you mean about Jacket and Tie in the bar.... but would you would play football in cricket gear?  

We are piloting jeans being allowed in one bar - the reaction from some of the oldies was amazing!  You'd think that mass murder had taken place!


----------



## patricks148 (May 17, 2017)

GeeJay said:



			Golf club etiquette typically requires a reasonable dress code on the course and in the clubhouse. Some clubs are more anal than others, extending dress code to the car park being a good example of over doing the dress code thing.

Anyone not wishing to at least make an effort to meet a particular club's dress code, should not be surprised when (other) members and officials grumble.

I don't understand why some people insist on dragging everything down to the base level in the name of making things 'fair'. 

"I'm not allowed to wear my hat in the bar! It's not fair!" 
"I'm not allowed to play in cargo pants! It's not fair!"
"I can't play in a tee shirt! It's not fair!"
Etc.

So while many spend a fortune on the latest clubs, Galvin's and other gear, they have no money for some polo shirts, trousers and shorts? BS! They just can't be bothered to make an effort to dress properly, even though they are fully aware of the dress code.

.... Gets down off soapbox... 

Click to expand...

well put


----------



## hovis (May 17, 2017)

why does someone need to make an effort?  what does it matter what someone else is wearing?


----------



## GeeJay (May 17, 2017)

hovis said:



			why does someone need to make an effort?  what does it matter what someone else is wearing?
		
Click to expand...

If you don't like a dress code, play where there isn't one. Simples.

Where there is a dress code, it should be respected in the same way as other aspects of the game of golf.


----------



## hovis (May 17, 2017)

GeeJay said:



			If you don't like a dress code, play where there isn't one. Simples.

Where there is a dress code, it should be respected in the same way as other aspects of the game of golf.
		
Click to expand...

thats not what i said.  i simply asked you why you feel someone has to make an effort and what impact does it have on you?


----------



## chrisd (May 17, 2017)

At the time Tiger wore that top our club had a major issue between those who wanted to wear them and those against. I was on committee at the time and I remember they were called Turtle Kneck and we were told that the definition of Turtle kneck was a t shirt with a collar  - we therefore approved them?


----------



## Val (May 17, 2017)

hovis said:



			why does someone need to make an effort?  what does it matter what someone else is wearing?
		
Click to expand...

Because in certain clubs it does. People make an effort to dress appropriately for

Work
Weddings
Funerals
Dinner
Cricket
Bowls
Swimming

Etc etc etc, golf is no different


----------



## Chokeahontas (May 17, 2017)

hovis said:



			why does someone need to make an effort?  what does it matter what someone else is wearing?
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.

And the old boys in the club house aren't the future of our golf clubs. The stuffy image of golf is what's behind less young members joining.


----------



## hovis (May 17, 2017)

Val said:



			Because in certain clubs it does. People make an effort to dress appropriately for

Work
Weddings
Funerals
Dinner
Cricket
Bowls
Swimming

Etc etc etc, golf is no different
		
Click to expand...

right I'll try at again.   what does it matter to you if the bloke on the next fairway is wearing jeans?   how does it impact on you?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2017)

It's one of those enduring issues with golf clubs. Some are stuck in the 1970's and everything has to be just so and others are more in tune with modern golf fashion and the changing pace of life. My club is trialling jeans in the clubhouse and the walls haven't fallen down yet!! My take is very simple. Most golf clubs have a published dress code that you can refer to (especially as a visitor) and I would expect to adhere to that if I was a member (or playing there). If you don't want to stick with it, whether that includes round collars or not, then comply or don't play there. Very simple. Clubs aren't going to change, at least not very quickly.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 17, 2017)

Chokeahontas said:



			Agreed.

And the old boys in the club house aren't the future of our golf clubs. The stuffy image of golf is what's behind less young members joining.
		
Click to expand...

Is it really what's behind less young members ? I'm guessing there is stats to back up statements like that 

During Open days and junior camps not once have i heard anyone say the dress code is stopping them playing golf - from what I have seen and heard the juniors and young kids don't have a problem dressing the same way as the pros


----------



## Chokeahontas (May 17, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is it really what's behind less young members ? I'm guessing there is stats to back up statements like that 

During Open days and junior camps not once have i heard anyone say the dress code is stopping them playing golf - from what I have seen and heard the juniors and young kids don't have a problem dressing the same way as the pros
		
Click to expand...

The image of golf. Of which only part is a dress code.

I love golf and there's still clubs where the atmosphere puts me off going back..


----------



## GeeJay (May 17, 2017)

Chokeahontas said:



			Agreed.

And the old boys in the club house aren't the future of our golf clubs. The stuffy image of golf is what's behind less young members joining.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, I think that left to the young players, many clubs will fail unless they can find an alternative and successful business model based on low membership numbers. If there were hoards of younger players joining clubs, standing for key positions and taking on the responsibility of running of the game of golf, then the old boys would have to suck it up and move on. 

As it is, I'm unfortunately not seeing many young people coming forward to run any aspect of golf, i.e. organising competitions, taking on a role on the committee, etc. Many it seems, don't join clubs in the first place preferring to pay and play instead, wish to turn up, play and p!ss off, so not even supporting the clubhouse. Then moan about how the game is being run by old duffers... which sadly of course it is.

To answer the question (@hovis) on how does the way someone else dress affect me. Short answer is it doesn't beyond the clear lack of respect for the etiquette of the game, which IMHO is one of the pillars of golf. Where there no dress code, then so be it, wear whatever. Where there is a dress code, respect it.


----------



## Fish (May 17, 2017)

GeeJay said:



			Golf club etiquette typically requires a reasonable dress code on the course and in the clubhouse. Some clubs are more anal than others, extending dress code to the car park being a good example of over doing the dress code thing.

Anyone not wishing to at least make an effort to meet a particular club's dress code, should not be surprised when (other) members and officials grumble.

I don't understand why some people insist on dragging everything down to the base level in the name of making things 'fair'. 

"I'm not allowed to wear my hat in the bar! It's not fair!" 
"I'm not allowed to play in cargo pants! It's not fair!"
"I can't play in a tee shirt! It's not fair!"
Etc.

So while many spend a fortune on the latest clubs, Galvin's and other gear, they have no money for some polo shirts, trousers and shorts? BS! They just can't be bothered to make an effort to dress properly, even though they are fully aware of the dress code.

.... Gets down off soapbox... 

Click to expand...

This for me &#128077;


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 17, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is it really what's behind less young members ? I'm guessing there is stats to back up statements like that 

During Open days and junior camps not once have i heard anyone say the dress code is stopping them playing golf - from what I have seen and heard the juniors and young kids don't have a problem dressing the same way as the pros
		
Click to expand...

But surely if they're playing junior comps and attending open days it's obvious that dress code isn't stopping them playing golf,they're actually playing golf 

I'm guessing he was talking about potential young members put off :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (May 17, 2017)

I'd imagine the reasons that are stopping kids from getting Into golf/joining a club etc are the same reasons that are stopping them from getting into all the Other Sports that are currently in Decline.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 17, 2017)

I have no problem wearing trousers & a polo,jumper  etc. 
But when shorts with pockets on the side aren't allowed,or you have to wear white socks?? 
Sorry but I'm not wearing white socks for anyone.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 17, 2017)

As golf ever been appealing to youngsters really?


----------



## Val (May 17, 2017)

hovis said:



			right I'll try at again.   what does it matter to you if the bloke on the next fairway is wearing jeans?   how does it impact on you?
		
Click to expand...

If you would have asked that question the first time you would have got a different answer

It matters to me because it's against the dress code of my club.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 17, 2017)

I don't mind the dress code of golf on the course, always have a collared shirt (hardly own any t shirt style shirts anyways think they look awful)

The cargo pockets on shorts would be blooming useful for carrying stuff in the summer when you don't have a jacket! But them are the rules 

I like they have mellowed on the trainer style shoes as I suffer from planter facittis so makes it so much easier to play 

Jeans in a club house wouldn't be a bad change personally but never on the course

Only rule I can't stand is "no changing in the car park" when it applies to shoes

I just sit in my car and change them lol just makes things easier!

Just once have I seen someone pulled for golf attire my mate was made to buy socks as his were the wrong colour when wearing shorts? That was a bit petty but was way the pro kicked off was a bit OTT


----------



## Val (May 17, 2017)

Chokeahontas said:



			Agreed.

And the old boys in the club house aren't the future of our golf clubs. The stuffy image of golf is what's behind less young members joining.
		
Click to expand...

Our dress code doesn't create a stuffy image in my club. Maybe there's a stereotype that doesn't go away regardless of what clubs do.


----------



## GeeJay (May 17, 2017)

Val said:



			Our dress code doesn't create a stuffy image in my club. Maybe there's a stereotype that doesn't go away regardless of what clubs do.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.

Our club is by no means a stuffy club and allows jeans in the bar etc.


----------



## Qwerty (May 17, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			As golf ever been appealing to youngsters really?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it has. 

I think most Golfers kind of stumble into it really, it isn't the kind of sport that people aspire to play as its pretty boring to watch.


Maybe for another thread... But has anyone got into golf 
begrudgingly as they weren't happy about Dress Codes etc.

It's never bothered me. I started at 27 and i've been playing 17 years.
In that time Theres always been pretty cool golf clothing available.
Reading some of the posts on here over the years you'd think as Golfers we were all being forced to Drive a Cortina and Dress like Alan Partridge.


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 17, 2017)

The dress codes at clubs has nothing to do with young player participation. 

Any kid involved in any sport is desperate to wear the accociated 'uniform'

New football kits, new rugby kits, riding gear, tennis gear, netball gear etc etc 

As a kid I'd chose to play a sport simply so I could wear the gear and I don't think I'm alone in that. 

Wearing the kit is part of the fun. Half an interest in golf and they will want to look like Rory or DJ etc 

I imagine however a ferocious enforcing of the rules and lambasting of young members has more to do with it. 

Being treated like a child by older more cantankerous old farts will be far more off putting that having to wear a polo. 

Getting shouted at for a slight mistake around the rules or etiquette would have certainly had me sticking the fingers up and never coming back as a kid. 

Sadly, stuff like this is rife at a LOT of clubs by certain types 

Nurturing and tutoring is far more likely to see a longer participation that a stern rollicking everyday of the week. 

That and the relatively high cost of golf.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 17, 2017)

tugglesf239 said:



			The dress codes at clubs has nothing to do with young player participation. 

Any kid involved in any sport is desperate to wear the accociated 'uniform'

New football kits, new rugby kits, riding gear, tennis gear, netball gear etc etc 

As a kid I'd chose to play a sport simply so I could wear the gear and I don't think I'm alone in that. 

Wearing the kit is part of the fun. Half an interest in golf and they will want to look like Rory or DJ etc 

I imagine however a ferocious enforcing of the rules and lambasting of young members has more to do with it. 

Being treated like a child by older more cantankerous old farts will be far more off putting that having to wear a polo. 

Getting shouted at for a slight mistake around the rules or etiquette would have certainly had me sticking the fingers up and never coming back as a kid. 

Sadly, stuff like this is rife at a LOT of clubs by certain types 

Nurturing and tutoring is far more likely to see a longer participation that a stern rollicking everyday of the week. 

That and the relatively high cost of golf.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on.


----------



## jusme (May 17, 2017)

I've been to a golf course (if you could call it that) where not only jeans are acceptable, but I have seen people play in wellies and in bare feet. I'm all for some type of restrictions, but some of the policies of certain clubs would concern me. A little (reasonable) flexibility is not a bad thing. I wear only golf clothes (as I like the designs and material for paying in) on the course, but will never forget when I was told that I would have to 'tuck my golf shirt in' to play. It was in but part of it came out when practicing before a round. There is sensibility and then there is........


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 17, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Spot on.
		
Click to expand...

That said 

If you think that I am wearing knee length socks with shorts, the club can do one. Ha.


----------



## Hosel Fade (May 17, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			I don't mind the dress code of golf on the course, always have a collared shirt (hardly own any t shirt style shirts anyways think they look awful)

The cargo pockets on shorts would be blooming useful for carrying stuff in the summer when you don't have a jacket! But them are the rules 

I like they have mellowed on the trainer style shoes as I suffer from planter facittis so makes it so much easier to play 

Jeans in a club house wouldn't be a bad change personally but never on the course

*Only rule I can't stand is "no changing in the car park" when it applies to shoes
*
I just sit in my car and change them lol just makes things easier!

Just once have I seen someone pulled for golf attire my mate was made to buy socks as his were the wrong colour when wearing shorts? That was a bit petty but was way the pro kicked off was a bit OTT
		
Click to expand...

I feel this is usually less about preserving the look or standard of the club and more about luring you towards the bar.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 17, 2017)

Hosel Fade said:



			I feel this is usually less about preserving the look or standard of the club and more about luring you towards the bar.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed 

Thank god for summer shoes

Hop in the car and drive off lol


----------



## craigstardis1976 (May 17, 2017)

I am surprised cargo shorts are not allowed. They are very practical and look smart. Stupid snobbery or a real reason not to allow them?

Here in AZ when its 110 tucking in your shirt just makes you very hot and sweaty. Nothing wrong with it tucked out, imo.


----------



## Robster59 (May 17, 2017)

Our club relaxed its dress code a few years ago.  Now smart jeans and trainers are allowed in the club, but 'normal' golf attire on the course. When I interview new members and explain this, nobody bats an eyelid and all agree. 
In my experience 20+yo members put me to shame in the smartness of their attire on the course. There is enough choice out there for everyone to be individual whilst sticking to the rules.  Short socks are allowed, I personally think cargo shorts look scruffy but that's just my opinion.  
As a result I feel our club is more relaxed but still maintains a reasonable dress code.


----------



## Slab (May 18, 2017)

Not having a go at the clubs involved but in the first couple of pages on this thread we have one club piloting jeans in the clubhouse and another trialing jeans 

I'm curious what form this pilot/trial takes, what outcomes/results are expected, what could happen to make the trial/pilot period fail, how will the committee measure if its been a success?

I'd have thought if they want to a club just changes a dress-code to permit jeans and that's it. If they want to ban them in future its just another change surely!

The fact that a pilot scheme or trial period is even needed says how serious an issue jeans are for some clubs I guess


edit: also why is it so often refereed to as 'relaxed' the dress code rather than 'changed' the dress code
'Relaxed' in this context suggests its a lowering of standards. Are jeans a lower standard of clothing compared to say chinos & if so in what way?


----------



## Imurg (May 18, 2017)

Hosel Fade said:



			I feel this is usually less about preserving the look or standard of the club and more about luring you towards the bar.
		
Click to expand...

At The Zoo, they are very open about the "no changing shoes in the car park" rule..
It's not necessarily to get you into the bar, more getting you into the changing rooms where most of the notice boards are...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 18, 2017)

chrisd said:



			At the time Tiger wore that top our club had a major issue between those who wanted to wear them and those against. I was on committee at the time and I remember they were called Turtle Kneck and we were told that the definition of Turtle kneck was a t shirt with a collar  - we therefore approved them?
		
Click to expand...

Turtle neck tee shirts are hardly new.....they were popular in the late 60's early 70's.

You could say that they are 'traditional'.


----------



## Karl102 (May 18, 2017)

I played a course a couple of summers ago and a guy was playing in a pair of speedos and flip flops with a can of special brew in his hand and plenty more in his pull trolley..... 
had to have a double take....


----------



## huds1475 (May 18, 2017)

Karl102 said:



			I played a course a couple of summers ago and a guy was playing in a pair of speedos and flip flops with a can of special brew in his hand and plenty more in his pull trolley..... 
had to have a double take....
		
Click to expand...

Was this an obligatory part of the dress code Karl?

Think I'd be banned pretty quickly with my cans of lemonade!


----------



## Orikoru (May 18, 2017)

GeeJay said:



			Sadly, I think that left to the young players, many clubs will fail unless they can find an alternative and successful business model based on low membership numbers. If there were hoards of younger players joining clubs, standing for key positions and taking on the responsibility of running of the game of golf, then the old boys would have to suck it up and move on. 

As it is, I'm unfortunately not seeing many young people coming forward to run any aspect of golf, i.e. organising competitions, taking on a role on the committee, etc. Many it seems, don't join clubs in the first place preferring to pay and play instead, wish to turn up, play and p!ss off, so not even supporting the clubhouse. Then moan about how the game is being run by old duffers... which sadly of course it is.

To answer the question (@hovis) on how does the way someone else dress affect me. Short answer is it doesn't beyond the clear lack of respect for the etiquette of the game, which IMHO is one of the pillars of golf. Where there no dress code, then so be it, wear whatever. Where there is a dress code, respect it.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think dress code is anything to do with lower membership numbers for younger players - it has to be price, and price alone for me. My club membership is Â£100 a year, plus you pay for your green fees as and when you play. If it was Â£1000+ for a year's membership though, like most places, I never would have gone for it. Most people in their 20s and early 30s don't really have that sort of disposable income. 

Dress code doesn't come into it really. Most people own a polo neck t-shirt and chinos I would have thought. I've never bought a specific 'golf' item of clothing in my life, I just wear things like Ralph Lauren polos and regular chinos from high street stores. It's not difficult really.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2017)

I like dress codes in golf - for me they just give a little bit of a standard and respect.

Ours isnt that restricted- no need for knee length socks etc but clean golfing attire is required , it's not hard to ask that as most have a polo shirt and trousers or shorts. 

Cargo shorts just like untidy for me but some golf manufacturers are starting to produce them so we do allow those type but not the hard wearing ones.

Whenever I go to a club I'll respect whatever dress code they require - it's not a hardship , and if someone turns up at our place without the correct dress code they will be asked to change etc.


----------



## Orikoru (May 18, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I like dress codes in golf - for me they just give a little bit of a standard and respect.

Ours isnt that restricted- no need for knee length socks etc but clean golfing attire is required , it's not hard to ask that as most have a polo shirt and trousers or shorts. 

Cargo shorts just like untidy for me but some golf manufacturers are starting to produce them so we do allow those type but not the hard wearing ones.

Whenever I go to a club I'll respect whatever dress code they require - it's not a hardship , and if someone turns up at our place without the correct dress code they will be asked to change etc.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. A simple dress code is preferable I think - just making sure you wear a collared shirt and trousers rather than jeans. I wouldn't want to see people going round in vests and bermuda shorts or what-have-you. But similarly some places go too far and are a bit too officious with it - i.e. telling people to remove their hats in the clubhouse, and change shoes in the changing room only, and what colour of socks to wear is going too far for me. 

I don't think my own club is _that_ strict on it - the same mate I described in the first post, the other week he stood on the tenth tee (by the clubhouse) having a chat with the club secretary while wearing a round neck t-shirt and trainers, and the club sec didn't say a word anyway! Regardless of club rules though, I'll always wear a polo neck, as dressing the part is all part of golf for me.


----------



## Foxholer (May 18, 2017)

At the course where I play most of my golf, the ONLY dress code for the course is 'Golf Shoes (no metal spikes)'. 

There  is no dress code for the clubhouse! I haven't seen anyone wearing anything likely to cause eyebrows to be raised - though some of the kit worn at some of the weddings the club services have been memorable


----------



## Orikoru (May 18, 2017)

Foxholer said:



			At the course where I play most of my golf, the ONLY dress code for the course is 'Golf Shoes (no metal spikes)'. 

There  is no dress code for the clubhouse! I haven't seen anyone wearing anything likely to cause eyebrows to be raised - though some of the kit worn at some of the weddings the club services have been memorable 

Click to expand...

Not being funny but do a lot of people bring two sets of clothes to golf?? I've rarely ever felt the need to get changes into t-shirt/jeans/whatever after playing, I just walk straight from the 18th into the clubhouse and have a pint. I've found it strange the number of people in this topic saying their club is starting to allow jeans in the clubhouse only, as that implies a lot of people are getting changed.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 18, 2017)

Rory played a tournament recently in a round neck and no-one mentioned it. I respect clubs dress codes they make their rules so I abide by them.


----------



## Orikoru (May 18, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Rory played a tournament recently in a round neck and no-one mentioned it. I respect clubs dress codes they make their rules so I abide by them.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean this one? http://cdn.images.express.co.uk/img/dynamic/71/590x/Rory-McIlroy-789962.jpg 
At least it has buttons and a bit of a collar, sort of, just not a traditional flappy one. I think it looks smart enough anyway.

My original question was just on that Tiger one which is literally a regular t-shirt and I don't think it should have been allowed strictly speaking.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 18, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			Do you mean this one? http://cdn.images.express.co.uk/img/dynamic/71/590x/Rory-McIlroy-789962.jpg 
At least it has buttons and a bit of a collar, sort of, just not a traditional flappy one. I think it looks smart enough anyway.

My original question was just on that Tiger one which is literally a regular t-shirt and I don't think it should have been allowed strictly speaking.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe not sure it was pink though it was his return from injury tournament I think.
When I saw it I thought to myself it doesn't look right,not in a stuffy way just that it was collarless.

As someone said previously they can probably wear what they want within reason.


----------



## patricks148 (May 18, 2017)

have i got fleas of something?


----------



## Region3 (May 18, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			Not being funny but do a lot of people bring two sets of clothes to golf?? I've rarely ever felt the need to get changes into t-shirt/jeans/whatever after playing, I just walk straight from the 18th into the clubhouse and have a pint. I've found it strange the number of people in this topic saying their club is starting to allow jeans in the clubhouse only, as that implies a lot of people are getting changed.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure most people are the same after a round of golf, but where it helps is if I'm on my way home from shopping / work / whatever and have jeans on, I can pop into the club for a drink or some food.
If I had to go home to change before the clubhouse lets me in I'd be eating somewhere else.


----------



## Orikoru (May 18, 2017)

Region3 said:



			I'm sure most people are the same after a round of golf, but where it helps is if I'm on my way home from shopping / work / whatever and have jeans on, I can pop into the club for a drink or some food.
If I had to go home to change before the clubhouse lets me in I'd be eating somewhere else.
		
Click to expand...

Oh fair enough. I don't really visit my golf club other than to play so I didn't think of that. I don't even know what their rule is on jeans in the clubhouse actually. I did go there once when not playing, to meet the club secretary and talk about the membership and whatnot, and I actually wore jeans then without even thinking about it, and he didn't say anything, so I guess it's not a problem there.


----------



## GeeJay (May 18, 2017)

If it's raining or likely to during my round (and I think about it ahead of time), I put a spare pair of trousers in the car to change into before going to the bar. Don't like being in the bar with muddy trousers on, just doesn't feel right to me.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 18, 2017)

The issue I have with dress codes is what else will people want to do away with? It becomes a downward spiral of diminishing standards.


----------



## Slab (May 18, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			Not being funny but do a lot of people bring two sets of clothes to golf?? I've rarely ever felt the need to get changes into t-shirt/jeans/whatever after playing, I just walk straight from the 18th into the clubhouse and have a pint. I've found it strange the number of people in this topic saying their club is starting to allow jeans in the clubhouse only, as that implies a lot of people are getting changed.
		
Click to expand...

Generally have a shower after playing 18 so always bring a change of clothes for using the bar etc



edit: although dress codes are more informal so pretty much anything goes except beachwear (but sandals/flip flop shoes are fine)


----------



## TheJezster (May 18, 2017)

Yea I'll shower after golf so will have a pair of jeans or shorts and a fresh top ready to put on.  Don't like hanging around without showering after really.  If it's hot, shorts t shirt or polo and flip flops are the order of the day and sit outside in the sun with a drink.


----------



## Reemul (May 18, 2017)

Slab said:



			although dress codes are more informal so pretty much anything goes except beachwear (but sandals/flip flop shoes are fine)
		
Click to expand...

Sandals are not fine, not anywhere ever, especially not with socks and not in daylight and not if you are under 80 or over 5.


----------



## Orikoru (May 18, 2017)

TheJezster said:



			Yea I'll shower after golf so will have a pair of jeans or shorts and a fresh top ready to put on.  Don't like hanging around without showering after really.  If it's hot, shorts t shirt or polo and flip flops are the order of the day and sit outside in the sun with a drink.
		
Click to expand...

I tend not to sweat too much at golf I guess - unless it's like 30 degrees out, which it rarely ever is. Even if it is hot we'll just sit outside anyway, only popping in to buy the drinks.


----------



## Slab (May 18, 2017)

Reemul said:



			Sandals are not fine, not anywhere ever, especially not with socks and not in daylight and not if you are under 80 or over 5. 

Click to expand...

Women not welcome at your place then


----------



## Lambchops (May 18, 2017)

craigstardis1976 said:



			I am surprised cargo shorts are not allowed. They are very practical and look smart. Stupid snobbery or a real reason not to allow them?

Here in AZ when its 110 tucking in your shirt just makes you very hot and sweaty. Nothing wrong with it tucked out, imo.
		
Click to expand...

We can wear cargo shorts at our place and have our shirts out - it does get upto 35-40 degrees in the summer like. Shirts need a collar on still


----------



## TheDoctor (May 18, 2017)

Whether you agree with it or not, if there is a dress code then you should stick to it

I went to a particular club once for a round wearing a pair of cargo shorts and asked if they were okay but I also had another pair of shorts in the car that I could have changed in to if the club had said no, but they were happy for me to wear them


----------



## craigstardis1976 (May 18, 2017)

Lambchops said:



			We can wear cargo shorts at our place and have our shirts out - it does get upto 35-40 degrees in the summer like. Shirts need a collar on still
		
Click to expand...

When it is that warm a collar is essential unless you enjoy sunburn on your neck!


----------



## pauljames87 (May 18, 2017)

TheDoctor said:



			Whether you agree with it or not, if there is a dress code then you should stick to it

I went to a particular club once for a round wearing a pair of cargo shorts and asked if they were okay but I also had another pair of shorts in the car that I could have changed in to if the club had said no, but they were happy for me to wear them
		
Click to expand...

I think that is the most sensible approach 

if in doubt ask and obviously you would rather wear the cargo for practicality so no harm

its funny though no matter how posh the club none have had or can really have issue with proper "loud" trousers lol but if the pocket is in the wrong place lol


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 18, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			I think that is the most sensible approach 

if in doubt ask and obviously you would rather wear the cargo for practicality so no harm

*its funny though no matter how posh the club none have had or can really have issue with proper "loud" trousers lol but if the pocket is in the wrong place lol*

Click to expand...

My place is like this.  No cargos allowed, but the most ridiculous, loud and visually distracting shorts OK.

I'm not sure what it is with cargo shorts - is it because in some folks mind they have some subconscious link with a tradesman...dungarees with lots of pockets for carting their tools about.


----------



## TheJezster (May 18, 2017)

TheDoctor said:



			Whether you agree with it or not, if there is a dress code then you should stick to it

I went to a particular club once for a round wearing a pair of cargo shorts and asked if they were okay but I also had another pair of shorts in the car that I could have changed in to if the club had said no, but they were happy for me to wear them
		
Click to expand...

 I take the opposing view to this. I'm happy to push the boundaries as I believe it's the only way to make a change happen.  And whilst in your situation I would likely have another pair of shorts to put on I certainly wouldn't have asked if the cargo ones were ok.  I would wait for someone to say something to me first. Then we could have a discussion and if there was no reasoning then I would change.  All very pleasant and polite.  There's a saying which says it's far better to ask forgiveness than it is to ask permission.  This would be one of those occasions.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2017)

TheJezster said:



			I take the opposing view to this. I'm happy to push the boundaries as I believe it's the only way to make a change happen.  And whilst in your situation I would likely have another pair of shorts to put on I certainly wouldn't have asked if the cargo ones were ok.  I would wait for someone to say something to me first. Then we could have a discussion and if there was no reasoning then I would change.  All very pleasant and polite.  There's a saying which says it's far better to ask forgiveness than it is to ask permission.  This would be one of those occasions.
		
Click to expand...

Would you not just respect the dress code of the club ? And if unsure your dress is ok then surely the polite respectful way to go is to first ask/check 

Anytime I go to a course I check the dress code and then abide by it - for me that's more respectful than pushing barriers and waiting to be told


----------



## garyinderry (May 18, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			I think that is the most sensible approach 

if in doubt ask and obviously you would rather wear the cargo for practicality so no harm

its funny though no matter how posh the club none have had or can really have issue with proper "loud" trousers lol but if the pocket is in the wrong place lol
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.


----------



## TheJezster (May 18, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would you not just respect the dress code of the club ? And if unsure your dress is ok then surely the polite respectful way to go is to first ask/check 

Anytime I go to a course I check the dress code and then abide by it - for me that's more respectful than pushing barriers and waiting to be told
		
Click to expand...

 As I said,  I'm happy to take the opposite approach.  I won't ask permission but will change if required after pleasant discussion. Just a different approach is all, I don't condemn yours,  it's also fine so you're good &#128521;


----------



## hovis (May 18, 2017)

TheJezster said:



			As I said,  I'm happy to take the opposite approach.  I won't ask permission but will change if required after pleasant discussion. Just a different approach is all, I don't condemn yours,  it's also fine so you're good &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

i understand what you're saying.  but are we talking cargo shorts,  ankle socks and untucked tee-shirts?  or a round neck t-shirt and jeans.   personally I wouldn't have to balls to turn up to a new club in a round neck t-shirt.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 18, 2017)

Can't go wrong with a good polo. 
Not just for golf.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2017)

TheJezster said:



			As I said,  I'm happy to take the opposite approach.  I won't ask permission but will change if required after pleasant discussion. Just a different approach is all, I don't condemn yours,  it's also fine so you're good &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

Guess it will depend on what you are turning up with - if golf attire then there won't be an issue but when you know the Dress code is no cargo shorts etc and turn up wearing them then it's a bit disrespectful


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 18, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Guess it will depend on what you are turning up with - if golf attire then there won't be an issue but when you know the Dress code is no cargo shorts etc and turn up wearing them then it's a bit disrespectful
		
Click to expand...

But not really the end of the world tho is it.


----------



## Karl102 (May 18, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Was this an obligatory part of the dress code Karl?

Think I'd be banned pretty quickly with my cans of lemonade!
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately not mate! Was scary stuff!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2017)

TheJezster said:



			I take the opposing view to this. I'm happy to push the boundaries as I believe it's the only way to make a change happen.  And whilst in your situation I would likely have another pair of shorts to put on I certainly wouldn't have asked if the cargo ones were ok.  I would wait for someone to say something to me first. Then we could have a discussion and if there was no reasoning then I would change.  All very pleasant and polite.  There's a saying which says it's far better to ask forgiveness than it is to ask permission.  This would be one of those occasions.
		
Click to expand...

While I can see how doing this at your home club, may in some small way try and push the dress code boundaries enough to get them updated to allow whatever you are wearing to be permitted, if you are simply visiting a club it won't matter one iota to them and if they do not comply to what they see as being right and proper, it could lead to an embarrassing discussion. Dress codes are usually published on websites and so there's no reason not to be compliant. If you wish to change your club by pushing the boundaries and can get away with it then carry on.


----------



## TheJezster (May 18, 2017)

Thanks dad &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## HampshireHog (May 18, 2017)

One thing always makes me smile in our Dress Code policy.

T-Shirts are not permitted but golf shirts without collars are.

What's the difference? Probably about 30 quid!


----------



## sev112 (May 18, 2017)

Ive given up moaning about the stupidity and prejudice involved in dress codes

I just worry about the people who enforce and insist of them these days ....


----------



## Hosel Fade (May 18, 2017)

Should just start banning general hideousness like top button douppers and ankle sock with long trouser wearers (realise that is basically every tour pro)


----------



## glynntaylor (May 18, 2017)

May have missed it.... but surprised Rory's/Tommy Fleetwood and Rickie joggers haven't been mentioned. 

I'm a light weight chino and polo shirt throughout. Find chinos more durable and comfy than actual golf trousers.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 19, 2017)

glynntaylor said:



			May have missed it.... but surprised Rory's/Tommy Fleetwood and Rickie joggers haven't been mentioned. 

I'm a light weight chino and polo shirt throughout. Find chinos more durable and comfy than actual golf trousers.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the same until I bought some Ping trousers. Very lightweight so you don't overheat yet they stop the wind so you don't feel cold. A genuine revelation, the comfiest trousers I own. Another no for the jogger style.


----------



## GeeJay (May 19, 2017)

'Respect' and 'Compliance' are it seems today's filthiest words.


----------



## Crazyface (May 19, 2017)

Hosel Fade said:



			Don't necessarily mind a bit of a dress code so long as it isn't designed to make people look like idiots.

*The one I absolutely hate is knee length socks or white mid calf length tennis socks required with shorts.* Ideally worn with non-white golf shoes to make it even worse. Just a money making scheme so the shop can sell them at 15 quid a pair.

Add to that clubs that take the huff about the clothes you arrive wearing, if I have just spent all day in town I might arrive wearing jeans and trainers and will change in the facilities there because that is what they are there for imo.
		
Click to expand...

Does any place insist on these????


----------



## Crazyface (May 19, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I thought the same until I bought some Ping trousers. Very lightweight so you don't overheat yet they stop the wind so you don't feel cold. A genuine revelation, the comfiest trousers I own. Another no for the jogger style.
		
Click to expand...

I've got some brilliant Nike ones. Played in the rain at Carnoustie, they do not soak up water and dry in the wind.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 19, 2017)

GeeJay said:



			'Respect' and 'Compliance' are it seems today's filthiest words.
		
Click to expand...

Or, depending on your viewpoint, outdated and behind the times . It's all about your own perspective.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 19, 2017)

GeeJay said:



			'Respect' and 'Compliance' are it seems today's filthiest words.
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



*Or, depending on your viewpoint, outdated and behind the times . It's all about your own perspective*.
		
Click to expand...

This just basically sums up everything that is wrong about modern society to me.


----------



## GeeJay (May 19, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Or, depending on your viewpoint, outdated and behind the times . It's all about your own perspective.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree. Respect and compliance are never outdated or behind the times. They are at times unfashionable, but that's just an excuse to do whatever you want.

Simple truth is you can't have a golf club on your own.

Best way to change golf club policy is to join the committee, take on an active role in the club and argue for change. If enough committee members agree with your views, then they will prevail.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 19, 2017)

Dress codes will always bring about a discussion like this. I comply, not a big deal but I absolutely see that many aspects are outdated and give the impression of a stuffy sport that puts barriers up to new entrants. These are not financial barriers but psychological barriers. There are too many competing pastimes for golf to keep putting those barriers up in my opinion. I'm not calling for open season but a relaxation in some areas makes a great deal of sense to me.

For those that chose to hurruummmpph about this, fine, live in your bubble of golf in a bygone, Peter Alliss era. "All that is wrong about modern society" is just a laughable statement.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 19, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Dress codes will always bring about a discussion like this. I comply, not a big deal but I absolutely see that many aspects are outdated and give the impression of a stuffy sport that puts barriers up to new entrants. These are not financial barriers but psychological barriers. There are too many competing pastimes for golf to keep putting those barriers up in my opinion. I'm not calling for open season but a relaxation in some areas makes a great deal of sense to me.

For those that chose to hurruummmpph about this, fine, live in your bubble of golf in a bygone, Peter Alliss era. "All that is wrong about modern society" is just a laughable statement.
		
Click to expand...

How is it a laughable statement? Respect and compliance are two of the very foundations of a civilised society and to ignore them is the start of a very slippery slope. Personally, I have been to many of these 'modern thinking' golf clubs (generally they are proprietary owned businesses) and they are no better than the local Wetherspoons. There is nothing wrong with Wetherspoons but I prefer my club to be a bit more upmarket than that. As an example, I took a load of family to my club for Mother's day lunch recently and the dining room looked lovely with beautifully laid out tables etc, not a scruffy t-shirt or pair of jeans in sight. If they relaxed the dress code I would probably leave and join either Ferndown or Parkstone but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2017)

Since some brought it up in the last couple of pages - I have never, ever tucked in my shirt to play golf. I wear a polo and chinos always, but if someone asked me to tuck in my shirt I would probably laugh at them. That's going way too far! No one ever has asked me to do that, mind. Even if I was forced to tuck it in, I feel it would become untucked after a few swings anyway, and I'll be damned if I'm going to keep retucking it all the way round.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 19, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			Since some brought it up in the last couple of pages - I have never, ever tucked in my shirt to play golf. I wear a polo and chinos always, but if someone asked me to tuck in my shirt I would probably laugh at them. That's going way too far! No one ever has asked me to do that, mind. Even if I was forced to tuck it in, I feel it would become untucked after a few swings anyway, and I'll be damned if I'm going to keep retucking it all the way round.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, you've just blown your chance of being able to play at my club  :ears:


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Oh dear, you've just blown your chance of being able to play at my club  :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure I'll cope.   Honestly though, that seems a bit much to me. I'm dressed the part, but also I'm there to focus on my game, and having to tuck my shirt in could restrict my swing, or quite simply just be annoying if I have to keep tucking it back in. Forget that.


----------



## Reemul (May 19, 2017)

drive4show said:



			How is it a laughable statement? Respect and compliance are two of the very foundations of a civilised society and to ignore them is the start of a very slippery slope. Personally, I have been to many of these 'modern thinking' golf clubs (generally they are proprietary owned businesses) and they are no better than the local Wetherspoons. There is nothing wrong with Wetherspoons but I prefer my club to be a bit more upmarket than that. As an example, I took a load of family to my club for Mother's day lunch recently and the dining room looked lovely with beautifully laid out tables etc, not a scruffy t-shirt or pair of jeans in sight. If they relaxed the dress code I would probably leave and join either Ferndown or Parkstone but that is just my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

There definitely needs to be a balance. Most people agree with no spikes in the bar or hats. But overly aggressive dress codes can be a step backwards. personally I see as many people looking a state in clothes that aren't jeans or t shirts, ill fitting shirts, hanging out, too much flesh or clothes too tight for your size and you look awful. As normal one size doesn't fit all.

Also behaviour is more of an issue that what people are wearing as well as too much alcohol. Nothing worse that loud boorish behaviour regardless of clothes being worn.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 19, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			I'm sure I'll cope.   Honestly though, that seems a bit much to me. I'm dressed the part, but also I'm there to focus on my game,* and having to tuck my shirt in could restrict my swing*, or quite simply just be annoying if I have to keep tucking it back in. Forget that.
		
Click to expand...

Well it doesn't seem to be too much of a problem for the world's best players on tour.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (May 19, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Oh dear, you've just blown your chance of being able to play at my club  :ears:
		
Click to expand...

+1

Shirts tucked in please and remove your hat when entering the clubhouse .


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Well it doesn't seem to be too much of a problem for the world's best players on tour.
		
Click to expand...

I would find it uncomfortable so there's a chance it would put me off my game. So I wouldn't want to do it. As I've said, I'm all for maintaining appropriate golf attire, but enforcing people to tuck shirts in is over-zealous to say the least.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 19, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			I would find it uncomfortable so there's a chance it would put me off my game. So I wouldn't want to do it. As I've said, I'm all for maintaining appropriate golf attire, but enforcing people to tuck shirts in is over-zealous to say the least.
		
Click to expand...

I know you are quite new to the game but as and when you play a few top clubs you will soon realise that tucking your shirt in is the normal expected standard.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 19, 2017)

We have a new lad at work, 19-20. He works in the factory and wears a baseball cap all the time. I am pleased to report that the world has not stopped turning, the factory has not fallen down and he has not spontaneously combusted. It's just a cap.


----------



## Imurg (May 19, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			its funny though no matter how posh the club none have had or can really have issue with proper "loud" trousers lol but if the pocket is in the wrong place lol
		
Click to expand...

This, for me, sums up dress codes.
Why, because, you're playing golf, do some dress like Coco the Clown - abiding by the dress code - but someone with their shirt untucked falls foul....?
So called Golf shoes that are really just trainers are confirming but ordinary trainers are no-go..
As mentioned earlier, a Nike collarless shirt be a plain TShirt....
If a club has a dress code I'll follow it.
But sometimes you just have to look around to see how ridiculous it can be...


----------



## PCWOX (May 19, 2017)

Tucking in a polo shirt is standard at most golf clubs to be fair!  Nothing unusual in that.  I am happy to comply.


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2017)

Imurg said:



			This, for me, sums up dress codes.
Why, because, you're playing golf, do some dress like Coco the Clown - abiding by the dress code - but someone with their shirt untucked falls foul....?
So called Golf shoes that are really just trainers are confirming but ordinary trainers are no-go..
As mentioned earlier, a Nike collarless shirt be a plain TShirt....
If a club has a dress code I'll follow it.
But sometimes you just have to look around to see how ridiculous it can be...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, agreed. It's rules for the sake of rules sometimes. Bit of common sense required with some of these places.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 19, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We have a new lad at work, 19-20. He works in the factory and wears a baseball cap all the time. I am pleased to report that the world has not stopped turning, the factory has not fallen down and he has not spontaneously combusted. It's just a cap.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone working in McDonalds wears a cap too but I don't see what that has to do with a golf clubhouse?


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2017)

PCWOX said:



			Tucking in a polo shirt is standard at most golf clubs to be fair!  Nothing unusual in that.  I am happy to comply.
		
Click to expand...

Most? No I don't think so. Maybe at a lot of the posher private clubs, but I wouldn't say 'most'.


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2017)

Just to throw another spanner in the works, what are people's thoughts on 'under armour' type clothing? i.e. a skin-tight long sleeved top that you wear underneath your polo for added warmth on a cold day. I wore one a few times at the end of winter as I found them preferable to wearing a jumper at times. I assume they're allowed as I've seen plenty of people doing the same.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 19, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			Most? No I don't think so. Maybe at a lot of the posher private clubs, but I wouldn't say 'most'.
		
Click to expand...

I would.


----------



## TheJezster (May 19, 2017)

A question for those who insist on the v tucked in shirt... why does it bother you so much? I mean YOU personally.  Why would you care what someone else wore, it's not going to affect your swing or your game so why take offence at someone else? This has always puzzled me...
Personally I mostly tuck my shirt in but that's just preference. With some shorts I'll untuck, but it all depends on the day.  I wouldn't dream about getting annoyed at what someone else is wearing.  Jeans? I don't care,  if someone wants to play in them how is that affecting me? Simple,  it's not. 
So why are some of you like that? Let others be, now that's respect!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 19, 2017)

TheJezster said:



			A question for those who insist on the v tucked in shirt... why does it bother you so much? I mean YOU personally.  Why would you care what someone else wore, it's not going to affect your swing or your game so why take offence at someone else? This has always puzzled me...
Personally I mostly tuck my shirt in but that's just preference. With some shorts I'll untuck, but it all depends on the day.  I wouldn't dream about getting annoyed at what someone else is wearing.  Jeans? I don't care,  if someone wants to play in them how is that affecting me? Simple,  it's not. 
So why are some of you like that? Let others be, now that's respect!
		
Click to expand...

Fair question and here is my view.

A golf club has a dress code because it chooses to. Sure, it may be over the top but it is their club and they set the rules. But you turn up and don't like it so you choose to ignore those rules but where do you draw the line? When you are out on the course, do you choose to ignore a rule because you think it is stupid?


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Fair question and here is my view.

A golf club has a dress code because it chooses to. Sure, it may be over the top but it is their club and they set the rules. But you turn up and don't like it so you choose to ignore those rules but where do you draw the line? When you are out on the course, do you choose to ignore a rule because you think it is stupid?
		
Click to expand...

So you get personally upset that a stranger isn't 100% abiding by the dress code because his shirt is untucked? Surely it's the club's prerogative to correct that if it contravenes their code.

You are right that if you want to play at any club you should abide by their code - 100%. But also if someone else broke the code, that wouldn't upset me personally.. I'd just expect the club to sort them out.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 19, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			So you get personally upset that a stranger isn't 100% abiding by the dress code because his shirt is untucked? Surely it's the club's prerogative to correct that if it contravenes their code.
		
Click to expand...

No I didn't say I do and yes it is up to the club to sort out.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 19, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Everyone working in McDonalds wears a cap too but I don't see what that has to do with a golf clubhouse?
		
Click to expand...

My point is that caps are common for teenagers, early 20's people. It is part of their look. It is not disrespectful to keep that cap on when you are indoors, that view is outdated yet most club codes say otherwise and it was pointed out a page or so ago. It comes back to one of the other questions being asked, why does it bother you, what impact does it have? Wearing a hat indoors in the past may have been seen as disrespectful, now it part of someones outfit. Cargo shorts are in the same category for me. Not scruffy, widely worn yet still frowned on. Clubs need to move on with the times to reflect these changes or accept that they will be figures of fun still.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 19, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My point is that caps are common for teenagers, early 20's people. It is part of their look. It is not disrespectful to keep that cap on when you are indoors, that view is outdated yet most club codes say otherwise and it was pointed out a page or so ago. It comes back to one of the other questions being asked, why does it bother you, what impact does it have? Wearing a hat indoors in the past may have been seen as disrespectful, now it part of someones outfit. Cargo shorts are in the same category for me. Not scruffy, widely worn yet still frowned on. Clubs need to move on with the times to reflect these changes or accept that they will be figures of fun still.
		
Click to expand...

Caps are a standard piece of attire on the course for pretty much everyone but who says it is acceptable to wear them indoors? In your opinion it may be but at my club anyone wearing a cap in the clubhouse is asked to remove it. 

Unfortunately, we are starting to accept slobbish standards, usually from the USA.

Oh......and we also have a thriving junior section so our dress code policy certainly doesn't seem to be putting them off the game.


----------



## DRW (May 19, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We have a new lad at work, 19-20. He works in the factory and wears a baseball cap all the time. I am pleased to report that the world has not stopped turning, the factory has not fallen down and he has not spontaneously combusted.
		
Click to expand...

How funny is that:rofl:

What is silly, is that I have to have my T Shirt tucked in per normal golf dress code but my wife can wear her blouse or shirt outside her trousers(provided they are made to be worn outside, what that means). And also women normally are allowed sleeveless tops.  Now what is that all about and why the difference :blah:

The golfing world is moving on from the old ways that were brought in by the old school boy/class network with all dress codes, rules, interviews and so on, so who knows maybe we will be allowed to change your shoes in the car park.

I wear suitable golf wear as day to day clothes, so it doesn't affect me at all and prefer the dress code etc, but really why is it there and for what real purpose.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			How funny is that:rofl:

What is silly, is that I have to have my T Shirt tucked in per normal golf dress code but my wife can wear her blouse or shirt outside her trousers(provided they are made to be worn outside, what that means). And also women normally are allowed sleeveless tops.  Now what is that all about and why the difference :blah:

The golfing world is moving on from the old ways that were brought in by the old school boy/class network with all dress codes, rules, interviews and so on, so who knows maybe we will be allowed to change your shoes in the car park.

I wear suitable golf wear as day to day clothes, so it doesn't affect me at all and prefer the dress code etc, but really why is it there and for what real purpose.
		
Click to expand...

I'm similar to yourself in that respect 

I wear clothes every day that I could wear to a golf course or in the club house. Although shirt and tie might be bit restrictive lol wife to work can wear a blouse and jeans 

She works in a school so faces the public daily , I work away from the public eye but have to dress smart .. except on nights I'll sneak in my black golf summer shoes lol

On the course (only event days really) I break out the poulters I think just to be able to express myself more lol

Recently at work we moved from uniform to smart business attire and i enjoy having different colour shirts from white to pick from lol


----------



## williamalex1 (May 19, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			have i got fleas of something?
		
Click to expand...

Patrick a scratch golfer at last :smirk:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 19, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Caps are a standard piece of attire on the course for pretty much everyone but who says it is acceptable to wear them indoors? 

Unfortunately, we are starting to accept slobbish standards, usually from the USA.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone below the age of 25 for starters. Significant chunks of people under 40.

I left the other line in because it really is soooo gentlemans golf club. Thank you for that :thup:


----------



## Val (May 19, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			Most? No I don't think so. Maybe at a lot of the posher private clubs, but I wouldn't say 'most'.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you need to play more courses. Shirt in is the norm at most clubs. If you played at mine with an untucked shirt you would be told before you walked to the first tee.


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2017)

Val said:



			Maybe you need to play more courses. Shirt in is the norm at most clubs. If you played at mine with an untucked shirt you would be told before you walked to the first tee.
		
Click to expand...

I do only play ones fairly local and inexpensive to be fair.   As I mentioned earlier though, even if I begun with my shirt tucked in I feel sure it would untuck itself after just a few swings anyway.


----------



## Val (May 19, 2017)

TheJezster said:



			A question for those who insist on the v tucked in shirt... why does it bother you so much? I mean YOU personally.  Why would you care what someone else wore, it's not going to affect your swing or your game so why take offence at someone else? This has always puzzled me...
Personally I mostly tuck my shirt in but that's just preference. With some shorts I'll untuck, but it all depends on the day.  I wouldn't dream about getting annoyed at what someone else is wearing.  Jeans? I don't care,  if someone wants to play in them how is that affecting me? Simple,  it's not. 
So why are some of you like that? Let others be, now that's respect!
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't bother me when I'm a visitor at a course but if I'm at my own it would, its every members duty to uphold traditions, constitution and dress code at their own club.

For me it's about having respect, if a visitor is not abiding by the rules set by my club then I find that disrespectful and would say something.


----------



## Val (May 19, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			I do only play ones fairly local and inexpensive to be fair.   As I mentioned earlier though, even if I begun with my shirt tucked in I feel sure it would untuck itself after just a few swings anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried it? I can't say I've ever found mine finding its way out of my waist band


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2017)

Val said:



			Have you tried it? I can't say I've ever found mine finding its way out of my waist band
		
Click to expand...

Same

My work shirt are constantly coming untucked however on a golf course I have never had to tuck a shirt back in

stays in all the way round


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2017)

Val said:



			Have you tried it? I can't say I've ever found mine finding its way out of my waist band
		
Click to expand...

No, I know most of my polos aren't very long that's all. Untucked they only hang about an inch or two lower than my belt, so I highly doubt they would stay in at the back.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 19, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Caps are a standard piece of attire on the course for pretty much everyone but who says it is acceptable to wear them indoors? In your opinion it may be but at my club anyone wearing a cap in the clubhouse is asked to remove it. 

Unfortunately, we are starting to accept slobbish standards, usually from the USA.

Oh......and we also have a thriving junior section so our dress code policy certainly doesn't seem to be putting them off the game.
		
Click to expand...

We were in an upmarket restaurant in Troon and spotted four American golfers wearing jackets and baseball hats.
They must have wondered why all the other customers were looking at them and smiling.  

Re traditional golf wear. I have a nice photo of my Grandfather [in a Balmain frame no less] circa 1928 playing in a tweed suit, studded shirt and tie.
There is no such thing as traditional golf wear, we move and adapt to the times.


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			We were in an upmarket restaurant in Troon and spotted four American golfers wearing jackets and baseball hats.
They must have wondered why all the other customers were looking at them and smiling.  

Re traditional golf wear. I have a nice photo of my Grandfather [in a Balmain frame no less] circa 1928 playing in a tweed suit, studded shirt and tie.
There is no such thing as traditional golf wear, we move and adapt to the times.
		
Click to expand...

Some places are moving & adapting faster than others though by the sounds of this thread.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 19, 2017)

Fair enough......let's make it a free for all. Wear whatever you want and act however you want. Let's see how long golf survives


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 19, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Re traditional golf wear. I have a nice photo of my Grandfather [in a Balmain frame no less] circa 1928 playing in a tweed suit, studded shirt and tie.
There is no such thing as traditional golf wear, we move and adapt to the times.
		
Click to expand...


I'm guessing that is because back then there was no such thing as hi tech fabrics that we have now which are perfectly designed to play golf in. Sure we move with the times, we now have perfectly suitable clothes yet some people still don't want to wear them.


----------



## Val (May 19, 2017)

drive4show said:



			I'm guessing that is because back then there was no such thing as hi tech fabrics that we have now which are perfectly designed to play golf in. Sure we move with the times, we now have perfectly suitable clothes yet some people still don't want to wear them.
		
Click to expand...

100% Correct 

I can't for the life of me understand why anyone wouldn't want to wear golf attire to play golf


----------



## Slab (May 19, 2017)

Val said:



			It doesn't bother me when I'm a visitor at a course but if I'm at my own it would,* its every members duty to uphold traditions, constitution and dress code at their own club*.

For me it's about having respect, if a visitor is not abiding by the rules set by my club then I find that disrespectful and would say something.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean to uphold the traditions/dress code/constitution etc as it applies to you personally or to uphold (i.e enforce) it with respect to others you see

If as an 'enforcer', is this your belief or is it actually a written instruction for members to follow

its just I've always believed it was for the committee and club staff to act on these kinds of 'breaches'

Genuine question


----------



## Hosel Fade (May 19, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			Just to throw another spanner in the works, what are people's thoughts on 'under armour' type clothing? i.e. a skin-tight long sleeved top that you wear underneath your polo for added warmth on a cold day. I wore one a few times at the end of winter as I found them preferable to wearing a jumper at times. I assume they're allowed as I've seen plenty of people doing the same.
		
Click to expand...

So long as you wear a polo or jumper over the top so you aren't on a full on nipple & gut parade all day they're fine.


----------



## hovis (May 19, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Fair enough......let's make it a free for all. Wear whatever you want and act however you want. Let's see how long golf survives   

Click to expand...

why does wearing what you want also mean you also act anyway you want?   i could wear a shell suit and i wouldn't act any different


----------



## hovis (May 19, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			No, I know most of my polos aren't very long that's all. Untucked they only hang about an inch or two lower than my belt, so I highly doubt they would stay in at the back.
		
Click to expand...

I've always wondered why golf shirts aren't made a little longer.     i would definitely buy one as i get fed up of tucking my shirt all the time


----------



## Hosel Fade (May 19, 2017)

hovis said:



			I've always wondered why golf shirts aren't made a little longer.     i would definitely buy one as i get fed up of tucking my shirt all the time
		
Click to expand...

Many are, some even longer in the back panel than they are in the front


----------



## hovis (May 19, 2017)

Hosel Fade said:



			Many are, some even longer in the back panel than they are in the front
		
Click to expand...

perhaps being 6ft 4 i just struggle for length.   the t-shirt that is


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 19, 2017)

hovis said:



			why does wearing what you want also mean you also act anyway you want?   i could wear a shell suit and i wouldn't act any different
		
Click to expand...

If you wear what you want then you are disregarding the club rules so there is a good chance you will disregard other rules as well.


----------



## hovis (May 19, 2017)

drive4show said:



			If you wear what you want then you are disregarding the club rules so there is a good chance you will disregard other rules as well.
		
Click to expand...

that's not how I read your post.  you said lets have a free for all.  so if the club dropped all dress code rules then that would be ok?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 19, 2017)

hovis said:



			that's not how I read your post.  you said lets have a free for all.  so if the club dropped all dress code rules then that would be ok?
		
Click to expand...

If clubs did that then it would probably be the end of golf as we know it.

The game is built around traditions and standards and I would suggest that if people have a problem adhering to them then maybe golf isn't the right sport for them?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 19, 2017)

Perhaps even the world. Anarchy would be rife.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 19, 2017)

hovis said:



			perhaps being 6ft 4 i just struggle for length.   the t-shirt that is
		
Click to expand...

I'm 5ft 8". Some tops can be like dresses at that height. Think of the upsides, your shirt may be untucked but I bet you get served at the bar before I do. Bloomin tall people, ggrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 19, 2017)

I wonder how people would react if golf degenerated to the same standards as football where players deliberately cheat to gain an advantage or have an opponent sent off. I for one wouldn't be too happy if I was runner up to someone who I knew had blatantly cheated.


----------



## chip barm (May 19, 2017)

i'm not a member of a club. i just pay and play all over. one place we went to, this old fella tackled me as i was about to pay for our four ball. 'oi. are they golf shoes?' he said. so i turned and replied, 'good morning. yes, they're golf shoes.' 'they don't look like golf shoes to me.' he grumbled whilst looking me up and down. 'ok but i can assure you they are.' then he limped off. it was only when i got back to the car to grab my clubs that i realised i hadn't changed out of my purple suede gazelles. my actual golf shoes were still in the boot. i LOL'd all the way to the first tee. with my shirt untucked.


----------



## hovis (May 19, 2017)

drive4show said:



			If clubs did that then it would probably be the end of golf as we know it.

The game is built around traditions and standards and I would suggest that if people have a problem adhering to them then maybe golf isn't the right sport for them?
		
Click to expand...

so you think that golf exists because of a dress code and traditions?    I'm finding it hard to understand that you believe golf would die without a dress code.  

i dont think golf is built around traditions.  i think its built around being an enjoyable/ challenging game.   i would still play and enjoy golf no matter what the chap next to me is wearing


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 19, 2017)

hovis said:



			so you think that golf exists because of a dress code and traditions?    I'm finding it hard to understand that you believe golf would die without a dress code.  

i dont think golf is built around traditions.  i think its built around being an enjoyable/ challenging game.   i would still play and enjoy golf no matter what the chap next to me is wearing
		
Click to expand...

You think whatever you want  :thup:

Golf and snooker are the only 2 sports I can think of where players have the integrity to call fouls on themselves, every other sport people try to cheat and get away with it.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 19, 2017)

My final comment on this thread:

I don't really care what people wear because I'm not affected by those that want to wear jeans, football shirts etc because we won't ever be playing at the same courses.


----------



## hovis (May 19, 2017)

drive4show said:



			You think whatever you want  :thup:

Golf and snooker are the only 2 sports I can think of where players have the integrity to call fouls on themselves, every other sport people try to cheat and get away with it.
		
Click to expand...

i think we're on a different page.  im struggling to understand how wearing tracksuit bottoms on the course would make them a cheat. 

the belfry have a very relaxed dress code purely for greed and reward.  however, one of the side effects is our junior membership has gone through the roof.  so much that they are currently building junior tee's on the derby. 

last week i was at range warming up before a round.  i was next to a junior who was practicing wearing golf wear but normal trainers.    i asked if he wanted to play with us.   he said he couldn't because he only had his trainers.  i made a call to the golf ops managers and we where good to go.   what harm did that cause anyone?   all it did was get a junior on the course


----------



## chip barm (May 19, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Golf and snooker are the only 2 sports I can think of where players have the integrity to call fouls on themselves, every other sport people try to cheat and get away with it.
		
Click to expand...

wow. that's a sweeping generalisation. has it occurred to you that golfers and snooker players feel they HAVE to call fouls on themselves because there are officials inches away from them during play?


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (May 19, 2017)

chip barm said:



			wow. that's a sweeping generalisation. has it occurred to you that golfers and snooker players feel they HAVE to call fouls on themselves because there are officials inches away from them during play?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I have ever had an official inches away from me whilst playing golf, I have however called a foul on myself on numerous occasions, I believe its called integrity.


----------



## TheJezster (May 19, 2017)

hovis said:



			why does wearing what you want also mean you also act anyway you want?   i could wear a shell suit and i wouldn't act any different
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't of course,  it's a lazy response from people who don't actually have an argument so they make things up. The two don't equate to each other.


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2017)

It is a massive leap to say a relaxed dress code would lead to cheating. You sound like those old people who reckon smoking one joint will lead to injecting heroin by the end of the week.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 19, 2017)

Parts of this thread are like being in a Harry Enfield / Paul Whitehouse sketch. In fact, is this going out live on Facebook and we've all been had?


----------



## TheJezster (May 19, 2017)

drive4show said:



			My final comment on this thread:

I don't really care what people wear because I'm not affected by those that want to wear jeans, football shirts etc because we won't ever be playing at the same courses.
		
Click to expand...

You Cleary DO care though,  otherwise you wouldn't be writing as you are! I'm sure that as people relax more over the forthcoming years you'll look back a little sheepishly at your current thoughts and wonder how you could ever have held those views.. everything changes,  look at what was acceptable just a few years ago and isn't now.  Doesn't take long.  Well, golf does seem to take longer than most of society but I'm sure it will get there...&#128522;


----------



## guest100718 (May 19, 2017)

drive4show said:



			I wonder how people would react if golf degenerated to the same standards as football where players deliberately cheat to gain an advantage or have an opponent sent off. I for one wouldn't be too happy if I was runner up to someone who I knew had blatantly cheated.
		
Click to expand...

plenty of cheats in golf already....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 19, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			plenty of cheats in golf already....
		
Click to expand...

I bet they ALL have their shirts untucked.


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I bet they ALL have their shirts untucked.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, if I _was_&#8203; going to cheat, I'd ensure I was the best dressed player there to make sure nobody suspected a thing.


----------



## guest100718 (May 19, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I bet they ALL have their shirts untucked.
		
Click to expand...

and change thier shoes in the car park.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2017)

I know someone who smokes Weed every single round... honest about the rules of the game but clearly breaking the law lol

always wears golf shirt tucked in and sticks to all rules of the course.. must be an upstanding guy then lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2017)

I never understand the problem with dress codes 

There isn't many clubs where it is that strict , most clubs just require clean golf attire and don't look a scruff - it's the club's choice to have that dress code. 

If someone doesn't like a dress code at a specific club then don't play there - for me it's a bit disrespectful to turn at a club and play with attire that isn't allowed at the club. 

If someone wants to change the dress code at the club then join the committee or put forward a motion at AGM time. I can't recall anyone ever not wanting to play at Course because of their dress code - people always make their effort. 

And for people who believe a clubs dress code is too stuffy then there is always a club nearby that has no issues with people wearing whatever they want - in my experience they are normally the poorer standard of course though.


----------



## drdel (May 19, 2017)

What amuses me is that trouser that are really jeans are allowed (see the pro-Tours) yet if they are denim they are banned.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 19, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			Actually, if I _was_&#8203; going to cheat, I'd ensure I was the best dressed player there to make sure nobody suspected a thing.
		
Click to expand...


Cunning.


----------



## Region3 (May 19, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I can't recall anyone ever not wanting to play at Course because of their dress code
		
Click to expand...

Go on then, I'll be the one to take the flak.

I have - on more than one occasion - not played a course because their dress code involves jacket and tie afterwards.

I have also taken one job over another because of a more relaxed dress code.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (May 19, 2017)

Region3 said:



			Go on then, I'll be the one to take the flak.

I have - on more than one occasion - not played a course because their dress code involves jacket and tie afterwards.

I have also taken one job over another because of a more relaxed dress code.
		
Click to expand...

It is of course your decision, you are aware of the standards applicable at that club and chose not to play, I have done exactly the same at courses where the dress code is more 'relaxed'


----------



## hovis (May 19, 2017)

Region3 said:



			Go on then, I'll be the one to take the flak.

I have - on more than one occasion - not played a course because their dress code involves jacket and tie afterwards.

I have also taken one job over another because of a more relaxed dress code.
		
Click to expand...

i have never not to played a golf course because of their "on course dress code''   but on numerous occasions i have decided to use the pub up the road for food and drinks after as i cant be arsed with their  club house dress code.   that's probably about Â£100 a time the club missed out on


----------



## Region3 (May 19, 2017)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			It is of course your decision, you are aware of the standards applicable at that club and chose not to play, I have done exactly the same at courses where the dress code is more 'relaxed'
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure they wouldn't have missed either of us 

In your case though, is that not stereotyping the type of person you'd expect to find there?


----------



## Fish (May 19, 2017)

I think anyone who deliberately doesn't wear what a club requests they do as a rule whether playing at their home course or when visiting another is risking being asked to leave the course/club on the day and if it's a constant repeat offence, then risks being blackballed.

If you know the rules of any club, then abide by them or leave it and take your hard earned elsewhere, simples.  

I expect those habitual moaners of club golfing attire and any other club rules are those that no longer hold the door open for women or give up their seat for anyone in more need of it and quite simply are selfish individuals who have issues with authority and little thought for others :smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2017)

Region3 said:



			Go on then, I'll be the one to take the flak.

I have - on more than one occasion - not played a course because their dress code involves jacket and tie afterwards.

I have also taken one job over another because of a more relaxed dress code.
		
Click to expand...

But you would play the course though - dress code for eating or clubhouse is a different kettle of fish.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (May 19, 2017)

Region3 said:



			I'm sure they wouldn't have missed either of us 

In your case though, is that not stereotyping the type of person you'd expect to find there?
		
Click to expand...

To some degree of course it is, I make no apologies for holding my opinions, I would rather play at a club where I am pretty sure that dress standards are maintained as I would wish them to be.


----------



## Fish (May 19, 2017)

I was asked today why my name wasn't down for the 'Evening with the Captain' meal & disco, I simply said it was because it's a Black Tie!

I would wear a jacket & tie, as I do for all my team matches but I'll be damned if I've got to hire a black tie suit to go to a golf do.  The only time I hire one is the odd boxing events I attend.

This has nothing to do with rules though, but I think the numbers for these functions would be higher and would involve a more younger attendance if they weren't black tie.


----------



## Crow (May 19, 2017)

Fish said:



			I was asked today why my name wasn't down for the 'Evening with the Captain' meal & disco, I simply said it was because it's a Black Tie!

I would wear a jacket & tie, as I do for all my team matches but I'll be damned if I've got to hire a black tie suit to go to a golf do.  The only time I hire one is the odd boxing events I attend.

This has nothing to do with rules though, but I think the numbers for these functions would be higher and would involve a more younger attendance if they weren't black tie.
		
Click to expand...

Just out of curiosity, why are you prepared to hire one for a boxing event but not a golf event?


----------



## hovis (May 19, 2017)

Crow said:



			Just out of curiosity, why are you prepared to hire one for a boxing event but not a golf event?
		
Click to expand...

i would say because a boxing night out is worth it.  standing around in a clubhouse? maybe not


----------



## Fish (May 19, 2017)

Crow said:



			Just out of curiosity, why are you prepared to hire one for a boxing event but not a golf event?
		
Click to expand...

Because I believe there is a history of attending boxing events in a black tie and I don't mind hiring one then for the big events which is less than once a year.  

That against a simple dinner dance at the golf club where a jacket & tie would more than suffice and attract far more people other than the old guard who all own a black tie..

We had a Gentlemen's Evening arranged last year, meal, comedian etc, but it got cancelled due to a poor attendance, it was a black tie advertised event.

If it hadn't been black tie and was smart casual or collar and shirt it would have been rammed, you think they'd learn?


----------



## Val (May 19, 2017)

Slab said:



			Do you mean to uphold the traditions/dress code/constitution etc as it applies to you personally or to uphold (i.e enforce) it with respect to others you see

If as an 'enforcer', is this your belief or is it actually a written instruction for members to follow

its just I've always believed it was for the committee and club staff to act on these kinds of 'breaches'

Genuine question
		
Click to expand...

I believe it is written in our rule book that it is every members duty to ensure traditions etc are followed.

Enforcer is a strong word but I get the concept, the committee can't be everywhere so if someone tips up with jeans or an untucked shirt almost all members will say something, in the same way they'll ask visitors if they are enjoying themselves etc.

I don't get the on course dress code issue, it baffles me that folk don't want to golf in golf attire. I understand issues with clubhouse rules and some clubs need to lighten up. We also have went elsewhere for post round food and drinks because of collar and tie in the clubhouse rules.


----------



## Hosel Fade (May 19, 2017)

hovis said:



			i think we're on a different page.  im struggling to understand how wearing tracksuit bottoms on the course would make them a cheat. 

the belfry have a very relaxed dress code purely for greed and reward.  however, one of the side effects is our junior membership has gone through the roof.  so much that they are currently building junior tee's on the derby. 

last week i was at range warming up before a round.  i was next to a junior who was practicing wearing golf wear but normal trainers.    i asked if he wanted to play with us.   he said he couldn't because he only had his trainers.  i made a call to the golf ops managers and we where good to go.   what harm did that cause anyone?   all it did was get a junior on the course
		
Click to expand...

Especially with juniors its pointless, once they grow to love golf they will naturally want the stuff the pros have and that includes shoes, until then who cares what they wear so long as it doesn't cause damage


----------



## hovis (May 19, 2017)

Hosel Fade said:



			Especially with juniors its pointless, once they grow to love golf they will naturally want the stuff the pros have and that includes shoes, until then who cares what they wear so long as it doesn't cause damage
		
Click to expand...

unfortunately alot of people care what they wear and have a headmaster pupil relationship at clubs I've been to.  no wonder they leave.    the same lad in my post said he decided not to join beau destert because he was corrected and told to call him "mr captain"


----------



## backwoodsman (May 19, 2017)

Fish said:



			Because I believe there is a history of attending boxing events in a black tie and I don't mind hiring one then for the big events which is less than once a year.  

That against a simple dinner dance at the golf club where a jacket & tie would more than suffice and attract far more people other than the old guard who all own a black tie..

We had a Gentlemen's Evening arranged last year, meal, comedian etc, but it got cancelled due to a poor attendance, it was a black tie advertised event.

If it hadn't been black tie and was smart casual or collar and shirt it would have been rammed, you think they'd learn?
		
Click to expand...

I offer as an interesting counterpoint - which proves nothing, and l dont claim it  as any type evidence or argument in the debate... 
We have one black tie dinner each year and it is the only massively oversubscribed event of the year.

There's now't so strange as folk ...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 19, 2017)

drive4show said:



			I'm guessing that is because back then there was no such thing as hi tech fabrics that we have now which are perfectly designed to play golf in. Sure we move with the times, we now have perfectly suitable clothes yet some people still don't want to wear them.
		
Click to expand...

Tweed was then, and still is high tech.
Try wearing your fancy dan Underarmour stuff whilst in the middle of a  brambles patch..


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 19, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Cunning.
		
Click to expand...

They generally are, I recall a prim and proper 'forces' course where the Secretary was a well known cheat.
None of the military men had the balls to call him out, it was left to a lady committee member.


----------



## Fish (May 19, 2017)

backwoodsman said:



			I offer as an interesting counterpoint - which proves nothing, and l dont claim it  as any type evidence or argument in the debate... 
We have one black tie dinner each year and it is the only massively oversubscribed event of the year.

There's now't so strange as folk ...
		
Click to expand...

If there was an annual event that justified it, then I'd seriously consider hiring one to attend such a well attended function, no different to justifying my once a year top boxing event. 

But for events here and there with no real justification for it being a black tie, then it gets disregarded and those events are never well supported. 

Black tie dinner dances that happen throughout the year get the same oldies attending and it almost come across as an oldies clique, if they weren't black tie then a much wider age group would attend, of that I'm sure, I would attend more anyway.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 19, 2017)

Fish said:



			I think anyone who deliberately doesn't wear what a club requests they do as a rule whether playing at their home course or when visiting another is risking being asked to leave the course/club on the day and if it's a constant repeat offence, then risks being blackballed.

If you know the rules of any club, then abide by them or leave it and take your hard earned elsewhere, simples.  

I expect those habitual moaners of club golfing attire and any other club rules are those that no longer hold the door open for women or give up their seat for anyone in more need of it and quite simply are selfish individuals who have issues with authority and little thought for others :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I really don't get this perceived link between seeing golf dress codes as outdated and behaving badly. I don't mind kids wearing caps inside therefore I wouldn't give up my seat for a pensioner. How does that work? 

Incidentally, I hold the door open for all people. I'm not sexist &#128540;


----------



## Crow (May 19, 2017)

Fish said:



			Because I believe there is a history of attending boxing events in a black tie and I don't mind hiring one then for the big events which is less than once a year.  

That against a simple dinner dance at the golf club where a jacket & tie would more than suffice and attract far more people other than the old guard who all own a black tie..

We had a Gentlemen's Evening arranged last year, meal, comedian etc, but it got cancelled due to a poor attendance, it was a black tie advertised event.

If it hadn't been black tie and was smart casual or collar and shirt it would have been rammed, you think they'd learn?
		
Click to expand...

Fair point.

I think for most people, buying some golf gear is not an issue as they get plenty of wear out of it, but if you don't own a suit or jacket then it's a fairly sizable outlay for something you'll not wear that often so I can understand how from that angle it might put people off.

Personally I like the dress code concept, including clubs where there isn't one, as it all adds to the experience of that particular club and the day.
I'm old enough to have acquired a couple of jackets and ties so the wearing of the same wouldn't discourage me from going to a club or from joining one where their wearing was required.


----------



## guest100718 (May 19, 2017)

Theyre are just one more thing for old gits to spout off about.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (May 19, 2017)

Another dress code thread!

In my opinion, dress codes are a joke.  If anyone is offended by someone wearing a t shirt rather than a collared shirt to hit a wee ball towards a flag then they need to get a grip.

Only thing to be concerned about is that the shoes worn aren't damaging the greens.

Same in the clubhouse.  Is the food going to taste any different or the Beer any warmer due the person next to you wearing jeans?


----------



## chrisd (May 19, 2017)

I haven't waded through all of the posts to see if this has been said, but I'm a member of a private members club who have relaxed quite a few of the dress codes and, 'the big one' , jeans are now allowed in the clubhouse. 

Mostly, the dress codes are set by the members through a committee and for that reason it does largely represent what the majority of members want - so if they want you to wear your shirt tucked in then so you should and it's probable you agreed to those rules when joining, also it's democracy at work


----------



## hovis (May 19, 2017)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Another dress code thread!

In my opinion, dress codes are a joke.  If anyone is offended by someone wearing a t shirt rather than a collared shirt to hit a wee ball towards a flag then they need to get a grip.

Only thing to be concerned about is that the shoes worn aren't damaging the greens.

Same in the clubhouse.  Is the food going to taste any different or the Beer any warmer due the person next to you wearing jeans?
		
Click to expand...

i like this man!!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2017)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Another dress code thread!

In my opinion, dress codes are a joke.  If anyone is offended by someone wearing a t shirt rather than a collared shirt to hit a wee ball towards a flag then they need to get a grip.

Only thing to be concerned about is that the shoes worn aren't damaging the greens.

Same in the clubhouse.  Is the food going to taste any different or the Beer any warmer due the person next to you wearing jeans?
		
Click to expand...

It's not about causing "offence" as such 

Places around the world not just golf clubs like to maintain differing standards of dress - some of the best restaurants have dress codes , going into some nightclubs have dress codes - the places that do believe it maintains a higher standard when you ask people visiting to be dress appropriately- the local pay and play golf club allows pretty much anything and that is reflective in the standard of the golf course. 

Would you expect to see people playing St Andrews for example in t shirts ? Not in a million years. 

A lot of people like the idea of wearing appropriate golfing attire - it's the same as people wearing the correct sporting attire for most sports.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (May 19, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's not about causing "offence" as such 

Places around the world not just golf clubs like to maintain differing standards of dress - some of the best restaurants have dress codes , going into some nightclubs have dress codes - the places that do believe it maintains a higher standard when you ask people visiting to be dress appropriately- the local pay and play golf club allows pretty much anything and that is reflective in the standard of the golf course. 

Would you expect to see people playing St Andrews for example in t shirts ? Not in a million years. 

A lot of people like the idea of wearing appropriate golfing attire - it's the same as people wearing the correct sporting attire for most sports.
		
Click to expand...

Why shouldn't you play St Andrew's in a t shirt?

What is appropriate golfing attire?  As an example of other sports, how many football teams wear collars? Some do one season and not the next.  Tennis: vast majority play in t shirts.  The only difference is a collar and some buttons or a zip.

The only thing that can do any damage is the footwear, not the shirt, jumper, trousers, socks, hat etc

(As an aside at the last count I had 43 polo shirts all with collars &#128523;&#128561


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2017)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Why shouldn't you play St Andrew's in a t shirt?

What is appropriate golfing attire?  As an example of other sports, how many football teams wear collars? Some do one season and not the next.  Tennis: vast majority play in t shirts.  The only difference is a collar and some buttons or a zip.

The only thing that can do any damage is the footwear, not the shirt, jumper, trousers, socks, hat etc

(As an aside at the last count I had 43 polo shirts all with collars &#128523;&#128561

Click to expand...

Golfing attire is what you see 99.9% of golfers wear - polo shirt , golf trousers or shorts 

And sorry but someone wearing a t shirt playing St Andrews is just wrong- it's not right 

And what do other sports actual attire have to do with it - each sport will have its on level of dress and no one has said anything about doing damage


----------



## Hosel Fade (May 19, 2017)

I also maintain dress codes are worthless when they don't result in loudmouth wearers being strung up by them on the flagpole


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 19, 2017)

Hosel Fade said:



			I also maintain dress codes are worthless when they don't result in loudmouth wearers being strung up by them on the flagpole
		
Click to expand...

The old "look how mental I am because I'm wearing some hideous trousers" brigade. 
Nah sorry,you just look a knob &#128530;


----------



## SAPCOR1 (May 19, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Golfing attire is what you see 99.9% of golfers wear - polo shirt , golf trousers or shorts 

And sorry but someone wearing a t shirt playing St Andrews is just wrong- it's not right 

And what do other sports actual attire have to do with it - each sport will have its on level of dress and no one has said anything about doing damage
		
Click to expand...

The post I answered mentioned other sports &#11014;&#65039;

When polo shirts were first worn the collar & tie wearers no doubt said it wasn't right...


----------



## hovis (May 19, 2017)

SAPCOR1 said:



			The post I answered mentioned other sports &#11014;&#65039;

When polo shirts were first worn the collar & tie wearers no doubt said it wasn't right...
		
Click to expand...

that's a good point.  not many plus four trousers these days


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2017)

SAPCOR1 said:



			The post I answered mentioned other sports &#11014;&#65039;

When polo shirts were first worn the collar & tie wearers no doubt said it wasn't right...
		
Click to expand...

Yes I mentioned wearing sports attire when playing sport - it's what most of us do , when you watch people play football they are all wearing football tops , when people play cricket they wear cricket clothes so why do people get all uppity when golf clubs ask people to wear golf clothing when playing golf ? 

You can wear golf tops without collars - as long as they are recognised golfing attire - the Nike tops for example are golfing tops.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2017)

Golf has to move with the time. We have a thriving junior academy and there are all sorts of clothing worn. If the pro and organiser turned away all those not adhering to a "golf" dress code the numbers would drastically reduce. It doesn't change their enjoyment. It doesn't make an iota of difference to the tuition they receive and when they go out to play a few holes (supervised) no-one including the stuffiest of members has ever (to my knowledge) moaned about it in the bar after. They are happy to see youngstes enjoying golf and hopefully they'll be the members of the future


----------



## garyinderry (May 19, 2017)

Our golf club has a dress code but it isn't enforced at all. 

We have all levels of players from absolute hackers to scratch players.  The hackers all start on the 9 hole course wearing whatever they like. They get the bug and eventually make the trek out the big course.  A lot of times still wearing hoodies and jeans. They all eventually want to fit in and buy golf gear as they get more experience and grow into the game. A rigorously enforced dress code scare these players off. 

When I moved to England I turned up as a scruffy Irish man with my shirt untucked.  By the time I left I actually enjoyed the feeling of looking smart with the shirt tucked in. 

I have no problems with dress codes. The better the course the more chance they will have a dress code and enforce it. 

Golf gear is ideal for playing golf.  Picking the ball out of the hole in a pair of skinny jeans can't be easy. Lol


----------



## SAPCOR1 (May 19, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes I mentioned wearing sports attire when playing sport - it's what most of us do , when you watch people play football they are all wearing football tops , when people play cricket they wear cricket clothes so why do people get all uppity when golf clubs ask people to wear golf clothing when playing golf ? 

You can wear golf tops without collars - as long as they are recognised golfing attire - the Nike tops for example are golfing tops.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but that is where your logic fails! If you must wear recognised golf clothing for golf, does that mean you cannot wear walking waterproofs (as many advocate on here), Asda polo tops, jumbo cords from M&S, jumpers from Sainsbury's etc?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2017)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Yes but that is where your logic fails! If you must wear recognised golf clothing for golf, does that mean you cannot wear walking waterproofs (as many advocate on here), Asda polo tops, jumbo cords from M&S, jumpers from Sainsbury's etc?
		
Click to expand...

Yes they can wear that because it's golfing attire - polo tops , jumpers etc - can be used as golfing attire.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (May 19, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes they can wear that because it's golfing attire - polo tops , jumpers etc - can be used as golfing attire.
		
Click to expand...

You're making this up now to fit your argument lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2017)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Yes but that is where your logic fails! If you must wear recognised golf clothing for golf, does that mean you cannot wear walking waterproofs (as many advocate on here), Asda polo tops, jumbo cords from M&S, jumpers from Sainsbury's etc?
		
Click to expand...

Good point well made. Is a Â£5 Primark polo shirt not considered golfing attire? Does it have to have a recognised name or log. When is a polo not a golfing polo?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2017)

SAPCOR1 said:



			You're making this up now to fit your argument lol
		
Click to expand...

Making what up ? I know plenty of people who wear plain polos that have been bought from a departments store , loads also wear cords which no golf label makes - all acceptable dress to play golf in. 

Not one single dress code I have seen states that the polo shirt must be "Nike or Adidas" - same with trousers or shorts ( i have one pair of M&S shorts I wear ) 

The only specific I have seen is where it comes to collarless tops where I have seen a dress code state that they must be from a recognised golf manufacturer and designed for golf ( same with Cargo shorts )


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2017)

SAPCOR1 said:



			You're making this up now to fit your argument lol
		
Click to expand...

That happens!

What is recognised golfing attire then. There seems no definition does there? It's very easy, if you're a visitor check the club website and stick with what they ask for. If you're a member somewhere and you feel you can get away with then go for it but don't be surprised if some start giving you a hard time


----------



## garyinderry (May 19, 2017)

Most dress codes stipulate collar on shirt.  It doesn't mention that it has to be golf specific. 

It assumes common sense when trying to adhere to these rules.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (May 19, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Making what up ? I know plenty of people who wear plain polos that have been bought from a departments store , loads also wear cords which no golf label makes - all acceptable dress to play golf in. 

Not one single dress code I have seen states that the polo shirt must be "Nike or Adidas" - same with trousers or shorts ( i have one pair of M&S shorts I wear ) 

The only specific I have seen is where it comes to collarless tops where I have seen a dress code state that they must be from a recognised golf manufacturer and designed for golf ( same with Cargo shorts )
		
Click to expand...

The last paragraph is exactly what I mean. Making things up to fit the argument!

A polo shirt is a polo shirt regardless and allowed however a non collared shirt is only allowed if it is from a recognised golf manufacturer


----------



## SAPCOR1 (May 19, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That happens!

What is recognised golfing attire then. There seems no definition does there? It's very easy, if you're a visitor check the club website and stick with what they ask for. If you're a member somewhere and you feel you can get away with then go for it but don't be surprised if some start giving you a hard time
		
Click to expand...

I agree that you should check if you a visitor and if you don't like the rules don't go.

I also wouldn't play in jeans (or chinos, cords etc) and I normally wear polos (in winter a base layer under a thermal mid layer and a windproof)

My point however is what is wrong with a t shirt or pair of shorts with a pocket on th leg. All this nonsense over an extra piece of material or a missing collar, just ridiculous


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2017)

SAPCOR1 said:



			The last paragraph is exactly what I mean. Making things up to fit the argument!

A polo shirt is a polo shirt regardless and allowed however a non collared shirt is only allowed if it is from a recognised golf manufacturer
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's the exact dress code I have seen and expect - the collarless ones are pretty new ( mock collar have been around for years ) - no one is making anything up 

Some clubs may not even allow the Rory type tops they are wearing right now because it doesn't have a collar 

A collarless top can be vast arrange of tops including t shirts 

But then it's all common sense - you know that a golf club won't allow a t shirt but common sense would dictate that they would allow a collarless top that has been designed specifically for golf - that's just common sense. Same with the cargo shorts - we don't allow the denim hard wearing type but the ones that Nike and Callaway make we do allow.


----------



## Val (May 19, 2017)

The dress code at my club on course and in the clubhouse for tops is a collar. If you came in with these Nike numbers kicking around now or the turtle neck Tiger wore for a bit then someone would say something. If you were a visitor the Pro wouldn't take your money.

Far too much is made about on course dress codes on here. If a club say trousers and a collared top them so be it, it's no hardship and if you don't want to wear it go and play elsewhere.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Same with the cargo shorts - we don't allow the denim hard wearing type but the ones that Nike and Callaway make we do allow.
		
Click to expand...

Denim I think is a given. However how does a golfer know whether a cargo short from Primark or other high street retailer is compliant when to all purposes it's no different to the Nike ones bar the log and the price


----------



## SAPCOR1 (May 19, 2017)

Val said:



			The dress code at my club on course and in the clubhouse for tops is a collar. If you came in with these Nike numbers kicking around now or the turtle neck Tiger wore for a bit then someone would say something. If you were a visitor the Pro wouldn't take your money.

Far too much is made about on course dress codes on here. If a club say trousers and a collared top them so be it, it's no hardship and if you don't want to wear it go and play elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

I don't disagree but I still think it is ridiculous and there are no sound and reasonable reasons for them


----------



## hovis (May 19, 2017)

SAPCOR1 said:



			I don't disagree but I still think it is ridiculous and there are no sound and reasonable reasons for them
		
Click to expand...

its clear from all the posts that it will always be a hot topic.   however, the blazer brigade are a dieing breed.   

like it was said earlier. I'm sure people felt very passionate when a tie and tweed suit was relaxed but it happened.    i have no problem with hardcore traditional clubs and their dress code.  Just dont moan when you have no money and a dwindling membership


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2017)

hovis said:



			its clear from all the posts that it will always be a hot topic.   however, the blazer brigade are a dieing breed.   

like it was said earlier. I'm sure people felt very passionate when a tie and tweed suit was relaxed but it happened.    i have no problem with hardcore traditional clubs and their dress code.  Just dont moan when you have no money and a dwindling membership
		
Click to expand...

The clubs with the strict dress codes and hardcore traditions are the clubs more flush both financially and with queuing waiting lists than any other clubs out there


----------



## hovis (May 19, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The clubs with the strict dress codes and hardcore traditions are the clubs more flush both financially and with queuing waiting lists than any other clubs out there
		
Click to expand...

i disagree. 

beau destert
little Aston 
Whittington heath. 

all strict, all struggling.    beau destert cant even afford to fill all their bunkers with sand

courses such as the belfry and forest of arden are racking it in


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2017)

hovis said:



			i disagree. 

beau destert
little Aston 
Whittington heath. 

all strict, all struggling.    beau destert cant even afford to fill all their bunkers with sand
		
Click to expand...

ALl the Open courses , the top courses within Berkshire , Hampshire , Surrey , prob most of the top 100 clubs bar the odd one have dress codes with many requiring jacket and tie etc - and all will be healthy , cash rich and queues of people wanting to join them.

And courses like Belfry and Forest of Arden are full of pay and play and it's showing on the courses and the standard of them which drops as the years go by.


----------



## hovis (May 19, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ALl the Open courses , the top courses within Berkshire , Hampshire , Surrey , prob most of the top 100 clubs bar the odd one have dress codes with many requiring jacket and tie etc - and all will be healthy , cash rich and queues of people wanting to join them.

And courses like Belfry and Forest of Arden are full of pay and play and it's showing on the courses and the standard of them which drops as the years go by.
		
Click to expand...

theres always going to be popularity with those courses as they advertise themselves.   other courses that dont have a list of open events cant sell themselves.  you only have to look at this forum to see how many courses are closing

oh, and the starter at woburn didn't say anything when i rocked up with shorts and ankle socks

the pay and play isn't showing on my course.  infact the condition knocks spots off anything local.  more money, more green keepers


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2017)

hovis said:



			theres always going to be popularity with those courses as they advertise themselves.   other courses that dont have a list of open events cant sell themselves.  you only have to look at this forum to see how many courses are closing
		
Click to expand...

Which ones with strict dress codes are closing with that being a factor in the reason why they are closing ?

A golf course closes because of the standard of the course - if the course is poor it will close. Courses aren't closing because of dress codes and stuffy attitudes

And you can wear ankle socks and shorts at Woburn - you can in most places.


----------



## hovis (May 19, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which ones with strict dress codes are closing with that being a factor in the reason why they are closing ?

A golf course closes because of the standard of the course - if the course is poor it will close. Courses aren't closing because of dress codes and stuffy attitudes

And you can wear ankle socks and shorts at Woburn - you can in most places.
		
Click to expand...

can't be bothered anymore.


----------



## Val (May 19, 2017)

hovis said:



			i disagree. 

beau destert
little Aston 
Whittington heath. 

all strict, all struggling.    beau destert cant even afford to fill all their bunkers with sand

courses such as the belfry and forest of arden are racking it in
		
Click to expand...

Do you seriously believe Little Aston are struggling?


----------



## hovis (May 19, 2017)

Val said:



			Do you seriously believe Little Aston are struggling?
		
Click to expand...

two of the pros at my place are members.  they have to borrow green keeping equipment and constantly having fund rasers.  they are certainly staying afloat but by no means flush

one member just Baught them a new green iron


----------



## Val (May 19, 2017)

hovis said:



			two of the pros at my place are members.  they have to borrow green keeping equipment and constantly having fund rasers.  they are certainly staying afloat but by no means flush

one member just Baught them a new green iron
		
Click to expand...

Quite shocked to hear this actually.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2017)

Someone mentioned not wearing chinos? How comes I've played with people who wear chinos they look very smart


----------



## hovis (May 19, 2017)

Val said:



			Quite shocked to hear this actually.
		
Click to expand...

what shocked me was a spreadsheet he showed me of the current membership.  it showed majority elderly and very little 25 and below.  i wonder if this is a common theme.  cant be good for our sport if it is


----------



## Val (May 19, 2017)

hovis said:



			what shocked me was a spreadsheet he showed me of the current membership.  it showed majority elderly and very little 25 and below.  i wonder if this is a common theme.  cant be good for our sport if it is
		
Click to expand...

That membership doesn't surprise me given it's quite an exclusive club


----------



## Val (May 19, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			Someone mentioned not wearing chinos? How comes I've played with people who wear chinos they look very smart
		
Click to expand...

They're trousers so why not


----------



## TheJezster (May 20, 2017)

try something for a test.  Tomorrow or Sunday,  turn up and play in a t shirt or cargo shorts.  Don't "ask permission" first,  just go out to play.  Then report back as to whether anyone said anything and more importantly WHO said anything.  And whether you had a discussion back and won over.  I'd be interested to hear the results.. most won't give it a go but I hope some do.


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2017)

hovis said:



			what shocked me was a spreadsheet he showed me of the current membership.  it showed majority elderly and very little 25 and below.  i wonder if this is a common theme.  cant be good for our sport if it is
		
Click to expand...

But that's because they are a private club and the membership has to divi up for all the costs.  Maybe that's why they are having more and more societies there recently, to dilute the annual divide of expenses?

You've also mentioned Beau Desert a few times over the years as struggling, I don't think they are personally, or certainly not as much as you make out.  I know the club and GM very well.  You still can't join immediately as a 7-day member and have to join and wait as a 5-day member before the 7-day quota allows a gap, as it's still full now.  I know this as I have looked to join there over the last 3 years as a second club but I'm waiting to go straight in as a 7-day member as 5-day membership doesn't interest me.  In fact over the last 3 years they have made changes to the course where they have introduced new bunkers, moved and rebuilt tee areas etc, not sure why they'd do that if they couldn't fill them with sand?  I know this because I update the course annually for SkyCaddie.

As for Whittington Heath, I could imagine there was some unrest due to the HS2 scenario, but that's resolved now and they have the funds to redesign the course splitting it into 2 x 9's either side of the clubhouse, still on sand so will still be very good drainage, and especially with the funds they've secured. Yes its a big change for them but financially now with those HS2 funds I can't see why they would be struggling? 

I don't think there's that much doom and gloom in the Midlands, well no different to anywhere else with ageing memberships. Here in Coventry at my club we are welcoming loads of new members from the perfect age groups, and yet these are mainly coming from the kind of clubs you are highlighting as being more relaxed and are resort style clubs.  Those golfers actually don't like being second best to large societies, restricted tee times, course getting hacked up, no separate members bar area, being stuck behind 5hr rounds and the list could go on that we can all associate with resort style clubs that rely more on visitors than actual members and so they are more set up towards them, with the membership being second fiddle.  The course may well still attract a membership like the Belfry and Forest does, but you have to take into consideration the negatives and accept them for the quality of the course on offer, some will and some won't.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 20, 2017)

hovis said:



			what shocked me was a spreadsheet he showed me of the current membership.  it showed majority elderly and very little 25 and below.  i wonder if this is a common theme.  cant be good for our sport if it is
		
Click to expand...

Might be able to get on there now then.


----------



## hovis (May 20, 2017)

Fish said:



			But that's because they are a private club and the membership has to divi up for all the costs.  Maybe that's why they are having more and more societies there recently, to dilute the annual divide of expenses?

You've also mentioned Beau Desert a few times over the years as struggling, I don't think they are personally, or certainly not as much as you make out.  I know the club and GM very well.  You still can't join immediately as a 7-day member and have to join and wait as a 5-day member before the 7-day quota allows a gap, as it's still full now.  I know this as I have looked to join there over the last 3 years as a second club but I'm waiting to go straight in as a 7-day member as 5-day membership doesn't interest me.  In fact over the last 3 years they have made changes to the course where they have introduced new bunkers, moved and rebuilt tee areas etc, not sure why they'd do that if they couldn't fill them with sand?  I know this because I update the course annually for SkyCaddie.

As for Whittington Heath, I could imagine there was some unrest due to the HS2 scenario, but that's resolved now and they have the funds to redesign the course splitting it into 2 x 9's either side of the clubhouse, still on sand so will still be very good drainage, and especially with the funds they've secured. Yes its a big change for them but financially now with those HS2 funds I can't see why they would be struggling? 

I don't think there's that much doom and gloom in the Midlands, well no different to anywhere else with ageing memberships. Here in Coventry at my club we are welcoming loads of new members from the perfect age groups, and yet these are mainly coming from the kind of clubs you are highlighting as being more relaxed and are resort style clubs.  Those golfers actually don't like being second best to large societies, restricted tee times, course getting hacked up, no separate members bar area, being stuck behind 5hr rounds and the list could go on that we can all associate with resort style clubs that rely more on visitors than actual members and so they are more set up towards them, with the membership being second fiddle.  The course may well still attract a membership like the Belfry and Forest does, but you have to take into consideration the negatives and accept them for the quality of the course on offer, some will and some won't.
		
Click to expand...

i play beau almost weekly

beau haven't moved any bunkers.  they remodeled one. 
they didn't move any trees, they blew down

as for new tee's.  they had to make the course longers to satisfy the requirement to keep the stag event 

 there's isn't a waiting list to be a 7  day member.  you cant walk straight on as a 7 day member if you're a cat 1 golfer.

my is manager off 18 had also just walked in as a 7 day member too.  if you're serious about joining perhaps i could ask how he managed to do that .  they would have to do it for you


and Whittington has been paid off by the hs2.  but they haven't seen a penny yet.  the club house is going and going to be located where the 1st green is.  they will not profit from hs2.  they are paying for a new club house and landscaping of another 7 holes


----------



## Fromtherough (May 20, 2017)

In most sports the idea of the attire is to aid functionality and/or performance. In golf this is occasionally lost. Whether a shirt has a collar or is untucked makes no difference to functionality/performance. Whether socks are a certain length or colour makes no difference to functionality/performance. Whether shorts have large pockets on the side makes no difference to functionality/performance etc etc. 

It is more about ingrained old fashioned attitudes and values. Taking a step back, as long as what a person is wearing isn't going to offend anyone (i.e. they are decent) and doesn't damage the course then it shouldn't matter. The argument about respect is also one about attitudes for me. A club has the right to insist on a set dress code, but why be so draconian? Realistically what difference does it make? Diversity is a bit of a buzz word but in modern society aren't we meant to celebrate the fact people are different?

I think I've used this point before: When I started going out clubs and some pubs insisted on shirt, trousers and shoes. EVERYONE conformed and it didn't impact on anyone's enjoyment. In the late nineties this was relaxed leaving people with the choice of what to wear. Some stuck to the shirt, trouser and shoe combo. Some wore tshirts, jeans and trainers.    It was about choice. The standard of anyone's night out didn't diminish because of what others were wearing. In a similar way that someones round of golf isn't impaired by what anyone else is wearing.


----------



## hovis (May 20, 2017)

Fromtherough said:



			In most sports the idea of the attire is to aid functionality and/or performance. In golf this is occasionally lost. Whether a shirt has a collar or is untucked makes no difference to functionality/performance. Whether socks are a certain length or colour makes no difference to functionality/performance. Whether shorts have large pockets on the side makes no difference to functionality/performance etc etc. 

It is more about ingrained old fashioned attitudes and values. Taking a step back, as long as what a person is wearing isn't going to offend anyone (i.e. they are decent) and doesn't damage the course then it shouldn't matter. The argument about respect is also one about attitudes for me. A club has the right to insist on a set dress code, but why be so draconian? Realistically what difference does it make? Diversity is a bit of a buzz word but in modern society aren't we meant to celebrate the fact people are different?

I think I've used this point before: When I started going out clubs and some pubs insisted on shirt, trousers and shoes. EVERYONE conformed and it didn't impact on anyone's enjoyment. In the late nineties this was relaxed leaving people with the choice of what to wear. Some stuck to the shirt, trouser and shoe combo. Some wore tshirts, jeans and trainers.    It was about choice. The standard of anyone's night out didn't diminish because of what others were wearing. In a similar way that someones round of golf isn't impaired by what anyone else is wearing.
		
Click to expand...

you make a good point.  i personally have no problem wearing what the clubs ask but equally wouldn't mind if my playing partner wore jeans.  cant imagine it being comfortable though.    if dress codes where completely abolished then the only change I would make is to wear a rounds neck t-shirt in the winter as i hate it when you have your sweater collar stacked on top of my t-shirt collar


----------



## chrisd (May 20, 2017)

hovis said:



			you make a good point.  i personally have no problem wearing what the clubs ask but equally wouldn't mind if my playing partner wore jeans.  cant imagine it being comfortable though.    if dress codes where completely abolished then the only change I would make is to wear a rounds neck t-shirt in the winter as i hate it when you have your sweater collar stacked on top of my t-shirt collar
		
Click to expand...

But if they completely abolished the dress code you'd find some idiot wearing a string vest, speedo's and flip flops - no matter what level a club dress code is at someone will always look awful and someone else really Smart!


----------



## hovis (May 20, 2017)

chrisd said:



			But if they completely abolished the dress code you'd find some idiot wearing a string vest, speedo's and flip flops - no matter what level a club dress code is at someone will always look awful and someone else really Smart!
		
Click to expand...

i would pay alot of money to see that.   &#128513;


----------



## TheJezster (May 20, 2017)

Doesn't John Daly pretty much wear that?


----------



## ruff-driver (May 20, 2017)

TheJezster said:



			Doesn't John Daly pretty much wear that?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but who's going to be the one to tell him!
Probably tried years ago and got a hippo driver to the noggin so just let him be


----------



## jim8flog (May 20, 2017)

Simple rule at our club- 

If it is designed to be worn on a golf course and is for sale in a golf pro shop then you are allowed to wear it on a golf course. Despite the fact that our list of non allowed clothing (with pictures) needs two pages of A4 to show it all.

No T shirts have always made me smile -one rule for gents and another for ladies (quite  a common ladies fashion is a T shirt under a jumper)


----------



## High wide and handsome (May 20, 2017)

jim8flog said:



			Simple rule at our club- 

If it is *designed to be worn on a golf course and is for sale in a golf pro shop then you are allowed to wear it on a golf course.* Despite the fact that our list of non allowed clothing (with pictures) needs two pages of A4 to show it all.

No T shirts have always made me smile -one rule for gents and another for ladies (quite  a common ladies fashion is a T shirt under a jumper)
		
Click to expand...

This is the only stance i find odd, i really cant see the difference between a supposed golf polo, one from a high end fashion retailer, and one from primani. If the asthetics are similar that is. If by golf attire, we strictly mean only those produced for golf by a manufacturer of golf clothing and other such paraphernalia, then well thats just daft for all but the most exclusive establishments.

That all being said, never had an issue with dress codes as long as its fairly generic.

How do all feel about the shirts tucked in rule?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 20, 2017)

Go back about 6 pages 're shirts tucked in. Apparently, untucking will lead to pensioners being abused and doors being slammed in the faces of women. Basically the end of civilization as we know it. Oh yes, anyone ever caught cheating on a golf course always had their shirt outside of their trousers. Fact.


----------



## chrisd (May 20, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Go back about 6 pages 're shirts tucked in. Apparently, untucking will lead to pensioners being abused and doors being slammed in the faces of women. Basically the end of civilization as we know it. Oh yes, anyone ever caught cheating on a golf course always had their shirt outside of their trousers. Fact.
		
Click to expand...

They wore trousers?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 20, 2017)

High said:



			This is the only stance i find odd, i really cant see the difference between a supposed golf polo, one from a high end fashion retailer, and one from primani. If the asthetics are similar that is. If by golf attire, we strictly mean only those produced for golf by a manufacturer of golf clothing and other such paraphernalia, then well thats just daft for all but the most exclusive establishments.

That all being said, never had an issue with dress codes as long as its fairly generic.

How do all feel about the shirts tucked in rule?
		
Click to expand...

I feel it looks scruffy and I'm glad our dress code asks they stay tucked in. 

We had one member who wanted it changed because he always had his shirt untucked and his looked a mess


----------



## High wide and handsome (May 20, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Go back about 6 pages 're shirts tucked in. Apparently, untucking will lead to pensioners being abused and doors being slammed in the faces of women. Basically the end of civilization as we know it. Oh yes, anyone ever caught cheating on a golf course always had their shirt outside of their trousers. Fact.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes so it does, silly me, carry on.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (May 20, 2017)

I shouldn't laugh........

Untucked shirt looks scruffy and upsets fellow golfers so badly that they have to tuck it in &#128514;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 20, 2017)

SAPCOR1 said:



			I shouldn't laugh........

Untucked shirt looks scruffy and upsets fellow golfers so badly that they have to tuck it in &#128514;
		
Click to expand...


Have just checked but don't see anyone saying that "it upsets fellow golfers" ?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (May 20, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have just checked but don't see anyone saying that "it upsets fellow golfers" ?
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, I was guessing that was the reason that the shirt had to be tucked.

If not upsetting, what was the reason?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 20, 2017)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Apologies, I was guessing that was the reason that the shirt had to be tucked.

If not upsetting, what was the reason?
		
Click to expand...

The reason was because it was part of the dress code.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (May 20, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The reason was because it was part of the dress code.
		
Click to expand...

It gets better....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 20, 2017)

SAPCOR1 said:



			It gets better....
		
Click to expand...

What's wrong now ? Do you not believe in follow dress codes even if you don't agree with them ? 

Is it not just showing respect to abide by the club and it's members wishes ?


----------



## High wide and handsome (May 20, 2017)

*note to self* read the previous posts, before posting something contentious 
theres a good lad.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (May 20, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What's wrong now ? Do you not believe in follow dress codes even if you don't agree with them ? 

Is it not just showing respect to abide by the club and it's members wishes ?
		
Click to expand...

I get all that, what I have tried to understand over the years is _why_

Personally I tuck my shirt in, wear polo tops, belt on my trousers but if others want to wear an untucked t-shirt, cargo shorts/trousers one red sock & one green sock then that is their choice.  It doesn't offend me or make me think any different of them.

Some of the sights you see that confirm to the dress code(s) look far "scruffier"


----------



## jim8flog (May 20, 2017)

At Wells GC some years ago a large group of the members got enough support for an EGM at which they 'won' the right to leave shirt tails out.


When we originally banned side pocketed trousers eg cargo and combat style, half my wardrobe became obsolete in golfing terms.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 20, 2017)

SAPCOR1 said:



			I get all that, what I have tried to understand over the years is _why_

Personally I tuck my shirt in, wear polo tops, belt on my trousers but if others want to wear an untucked t-shirt, cargo shorts/trousers one red sock & one green sock then that is their choice.  It doesn't offend me or make me think any different of them.

Some of the sights you see that confirm to the dress code(s) look far "scruffier"
		
Click to expand...

It's only their choice as long as its within the boundaries of the dress code of that club 

And the reason why will be because the membership want it that way - they don't have to give a reason that satisfys people 


If the club allows t shirts , cargo shorts and different coloured socks then people will have the choice but I can guarantee it will be a club that is struggling and of poor standard.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (May 20, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's only their choice as long as its within the boundaries of the dress code of that club 

And the reason why will be because the membership want it that way - they don't have to give a reason that satisfys people 


If the club allows t shirts , cargo shorts and different coloured socks then people will have the choice but I can guarantee it will be a club that is struggling and of poor standard.
		
Click to expand...

First paragraph - OK
Second paragraph- Joke
Third paragraph - so wrong


----------



## williamalex1 (May 20, 2017)

The dress code is an extant rule at many clubs, and as such, it must be followed.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 20, 2017)

SAPCOR1 said:



			First paragraph - OK
Second paragraph- Joke
Third paragraph - so wrong
		
Click to expand...

It's not a joke - if the membership want to have their members dressed within a dress code they don't have to justify that to anyone else 


And can you name any top quality course that allows people to pretty much wear what they want ?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (May 20, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's not a joke - if the membership want to have their members dressed within a dress code they don't have to justify that to anyone else 


And can you name any top quality course that allows people to pretty much wear what they want ?
		
Click to expand...

Apart from football tops and offensive slogans (and appropriate footwear) my club doesn't ban jeans, cargo trousers, shorts, untucked shirts etc.

No issue with jeans or trainers in restaurant or the bar.

Rated as one of the top courses in West Lothian it has produced some top class golfers in recent times, including the runner up in the Scottish Amateur who also shot a 59 at Gullane.  Another fine young golfer was chosen to play with Tom Watson & Paul McGinley at Gleneagles as part of the 2014 Ryder Cup opening.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 20, 2017)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Apart from football tops and offensive slogans (and appropriate footwear) my club doesn't ban jeans, cargo trousers, shorts, untucked shirts etc.

No issue with jeans or trainers in restaurant or the bar.

Rated as one of the top courses in West Lothian it has produced some top class golfers in recent times, including the runner up in the Scottish Amateur who also shot a 59 at Gullane.  Another fine young golfer was chosen to play with Tom Watson & Paul McGinley at Gleneagles as part of the 2014 Ryder Cup opening.
		
Click to expand...

And the club is ?


----------



## guest100718 (May 20, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And the club is ?
		
Click to expand...

Dont you ever get bored of this? You'll never catch homer you know..


----------



## SAPCOR1 (May 20, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			Dont you ever get bored of this? You'll never catch homer you know..
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind, the wife is watching BGT &#128514;


----------



## SAPCOR1 (May 20, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And the club is ?
		
Click to expand...

Harburn.  If you are ever up this way and fancy a game then let me know and I will treat you.  My golf is poor but I dress well &#127948;&#65039;&#128077;&#128523;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 20, 2017)

High said:



			*note to self* read the previous posts, before posting something contentious 
theres a good lad.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry. This has been a blast and you've managed to keep it going just as the thread was running out of steam &#128513;.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 20, 2017)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Harburn.  If you are ever up this way and fancy a game then let me know and I will treat you.  My golf is poor but I dress well &#127948;&#65039;&#128077;&#128523;
		
Click to expand...

I think i may got your place at Archerfield GC a couple of months ago :thup:


----------



## SAPCOR1 (May 21, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			I think i may got your place at Archerfield GC a couple of months ago :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I remember you telling me &#127948;&#65039;


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 21, 2017)

The day I get upset about what someone else is wearing on a golf course is the day you can shoot me. 

I can understand why some people like them as they appreciate the whole rules and regulations element of the sport, and fair enough, it's their life.  But not for me really. If it was left to me to wear whatever I wanted on the course I'd still wear the same thing as I do now and have no inclination to wear jeans, flip flops or whatever else some golfers thing will bring round the end of civilisation.  But I'd feel a bit less like I was being treated like a child who has to be told what to do as they can't work it our for themselves, and more like a grown adult who can make up their own mind.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 21, 2017)

SAPCOR1 said:



			I get all that, what I have tried to understand over the years is _why_

Personally I tuck my shirt in, wear polo tops, belt on my trousers but if others want to wear an untucked t-shirt, cargo shorts/trousers one red sock & one green sock then that is their choice.  It doesn't offend me or make me think any different of them.

Some of the sights you see that confirm to the dress code(s) look far "scruffier"
		
Click to expand...

Thumbs up. Like etc etc


----------



## SAPCOR1 (May 21, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			Thumbs up. Like etc etc
		
Click to expand...

&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## jim8flog (May 21, 2017)

High said:



			This is the only stance i find odd, i really cant see the difference between a supposed golf polo, one from a high end fashion retailer, and one from primani. If the asthetics are similar that is. If by golf attire, we strictly mean only those produced for golf by a manufacturer of golf clothing and other such paraphernalia, then well thats just daft for all but the most exclusive establishments.

That all being said, never had an issue with dress codes as long as its fairly generic.

How do all feel about the shirts tucked in rule?
		
Click to expand...

What I was  trying to say is that it was questioned by a member when he was criticised for wearing a pair of shorts that failed to meet the dress code but he had bought them in the proshop. The rule was clarified with that addenda.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 24, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The reason was because it was part of the dress code.
		
Click to expand...

Couple of years back my club trialled a relaxed dress code for 4 summer months.  We had a vote across the membership at the end of the trial period.  We accepted jeans and untucked shirts in the clubhouse; We rejected untucked shirts on the course (jeans on the course weren't trialled)

Any visitor or new member asking why tucked shirts on course?  Answer is that that is what the membership prefers.


----------



## Backsticks (May 24, 2017)

Clubs are democratic and can make their rules as they wish, and people can choose to be members of them or not, but I find it truly extraordinary in this day and age that people choose to impose restriction of the dress choice of their peers. They should get on with just playing their own game in the attire of their choosing rather than judging others who simply want to play their game.
There is no way around it, it is no less than old fashioned snobbery, elitism, and a desire to maintain some sort of class distinction between those they deem suitable to be fellow clubmates, and those they wish to exclude. It is no small contributor to the decline in golf participation, and its rising age profile.


----------



## Val (May 24, 2017)

Backsticks said:



			Clubs are democratic and can make their rules as they wish, and people can choose to be members of them or not, but I find it truly extraordinary in this day and age that people choose to impose restriction of the dress choice of their peers. They should get on with just playing their own game in the attire of their choosing rather than judging others who simply want to play their game.
There is no way around it, it is no less than old fashioned snobbery, elitism, and a desire to maintain some sort of class distinction between those they deem suitable to be fellow clubmates, and those they wish to exclude. It is no small contributor to the decline in golf participation, and its rising age profile.
		
Click to expand...

What a crock of nonsense. 

Many clubs are flourishing with restricted dress codes in the same way many clubs are struggling with relaxed dress codes.


----------



## upsidedown (May 24, 2017)

Backsticks said:



			Clubs are democratic and can make their rules as they wish, and people can choose to be members of them or not, but I find it truly extraordinary in this day and age that people choose to impose restriction of the dress choice of their peers. They should get on with just playing their own game in the attire of their choosing rather than judging others who simply want to play their game.
There is no way around it, it is no less than old fashioned snobbery, elitism, and a desire to maintain some sort of class distinction between those they deem suitable to be fellow clubmates, and those they wish to exclude. It is no small contributor to the decline in golf participation, and its rising age profile.
		
Click to expand...

The rising age profile didn't see dress codes as a barrier to joining a golf club


----------



## Orikoru (May 25, 2017)

I can't believe this has racked up 28 pages, I must have inadvertently opened a can of worms! 

I think ultimately everyone has a slightly different view on dress codes. But luckily there are huge numbers of courses, each with slightly different nuances on it, so we can just play wherever suits us really. 

But to answer my original question - they just let Tiger do what he wants right?


----------



## Val (May 25, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			I can't believe this has racked up 28 pages, I must have inadvertently opened a can of worms! 

I think ultimately everyone has a slightly different view on dress codes. But luckily there are huge numbers of courses, each with slightly different nuances on it, so we can just play wherever suits us really. 

But to answer my original question - they just let Tiger do what he wants right? 

Click to expand...

Ad king as his shirt is tucked in then yes


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 25, 2017)

Backsticks said:



			It is no small contributor to the decline in golf participation, and its rising age profile.
		
Click to expand...

I would love to see some proof to back this claim up?



Val said:



			What a crock of nonsense. 

Many clubs are flourishing with restricted dress codes in the same way many clubs are struggling with relaxed dress codes.
		
Click to expand...

I would go as far as saying that the traditional clubs with dress code etc are doing better than most of the more relaxed proprietary clubs. Certainly all the ones that have closed in the last few years in my neck of the woods have been 'more relaxed'.


----------



## Reemul (May 25, 2017)

drive4show said:



			I would love to see some proof to back this claim up?



I would go as far as saying that the traditional clubs with dress code etc are doing better than most of the more relaxed proprietary clubs. Certainly all the ones that have closed in the last few years in my neck of the woods have been 'more relaxed'.
		
Click to expand...

The ones closed had far more to do with income that what people did or did not wear. There are plenty of golf clubs in Dorset that are pretty casual and doing well. There seems little correlation one way or the other re courses shutting and what the players wear.

Personally I prefer relatively smart clothes on the course, exclude jeans and normal t shirts. My son has golf clothes and playing golf is the smartist he looks except for going to school. The younger generation seem to live in super casual stuff and that's fine.

I think the main issue is not that clubs have a dress code but why they have that specific dress code and it seems while there is no logical reason for the code just like some granddads wear suits every Sunday some people like the smart dress code. People dress better on golf courses than going to church these days, I wonder if him upstairs is impressed or not...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 25, 2017)

Reemul said:



			The ones closed had far more to do with income that what people did or did not wear.
		
Click to expand...

I assume you are referring to Canford Magna? Personally, I wouldn't want to play there because on the couple of times that I did I thought it was a bit chavvy so I wouldn't spend my money there. I'm happy to spend my money at one of the smarter clubs though.

So yes, they shut due to lack of income but do you see my point?


----------



## Mastercracker (May 25, 2017)

Add me to the camp who'd be happy for people to wear what they want. I work in an office and for the last year we've been able to wear whatever. Everybody works just as well as before and nothing else has changed. However, most golf dress codes aren't bad and its not that much of a hardship to wear a polo shirt etc to play.

The problem I do have with Golf Clubs (the three ive been a member of anyway) is more in the clubhouse dress code than on course. I'd like to support the club and call in for a pint or meal on a weekend or on the way home. I live within walking distance of my previous club and sitting outside with a pint on a sunny sunday afternoon watching people come down the 18th with the Mrs would have been nice and would be extra revenue for the club. Never did it though cos whilst you could always wear jeans I aren't putting shoes on instead of trainers or tucking my polo shirt into jeans just for the privilege. She certainly didn't want to put a blouse on or something similar just for that. 

We always just went to a pub with a bear garden instead or to the cricket club instead. Seems daft to lose revenue for that reason.


----------



## Orikoru (May 25, 2017)

Mastercracker said:



			We always just went to a pub with a bear garden instead
		
Click to expand...

That sounds a bit dangerous!


----------



## Mastercracker (May 25, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			That sounds a bit dangerous! 

Click to expand...

Why not live life on the edge.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 25, 2017)

Val said:



			What a crock of nonsense. 

Many clubs are flourishing with restricted dress codes in the same way many clubs are struggling with relaxed dress codes.
		
Click to expand...

it just so happens (through a big marketing push and deals) that since the vote, our membership has grown to the extent that we are now full; and indeed we have been able to re-instate a Â£500 joining fee.  And yes - we are a very traditional members club.

It just so happens that in parallel with the marketing push we have spent a lot of money on improving our practice and teaching facilities - all now top notch.  And the course is in cracking condition.  As a membership we agreed to a Â£40 levy this year that had gone into a course development fund.  In the first instance to be used to start re-building our bunkers.

We know as a members club that the thing that will attract members will be the facilities and the course - that some potential members might quibble over the dress code is their problem - not ours.

And I'll note.  On Saturday just gone our Junior Academy has 28 five-twelve year olds having great fun learning the game - with many parents (and hence potential members) in attendance


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 25, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			I can't believe this has racked up 28 pages, I must have inadvertently opened a can of worms! 

I think ultimately everyone has a slightly different view on dress codes. But luckily there are huge numbers of courses, each with slightly different nuances on it, so we can just play wherever suits us really. 

But to answer my original question - they just let Tiger do what he wants right? 

Click to expand...

It's a traditional hot topic of discussion


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 25, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's a traditional hot topic of discussion 

Click to expand...

Talking of which, we haven't done the ball flight laws for a while


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 25, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Talking of which, we haven't done the ball flight laws for a while  

Click to expand...

Or HNSP...


----------



## guest100718 (May 25, 2017)

drive4show said:



			I assume you are referring to Canford Magna? Personally, I wouldn't want to play there because on the couple of times that I did I thought it was a bit chavvy so I wouldn't spend my money there. I'm happy to spend my money at one of the smarter clubs though.

So yes, they shut due to lack of income but do you see my point?
		
Click to expand...

Cetainly all clubs have had to make an effort round my way to attract and keep new memebrs. From the likes of JOG to Stevenage and all those in between


----------



## Reemul (May 25, 2017)

drive4show said:



			I assume you are referring to Canford Magna? Personally, I wouldn't want to play there because on the couple of times that I did I thought it was a bit chavvy so I wouldn't spend my money there. I'm happy to spend my money at one of the smarter clubs though.

So yes, they shut due to lack of income but do you see my point?
		
Click to expand...

I know one of the 2 owners of Canford Magna via business. CM was shut down because one of the 2 owners died and owed a lot of money and his partner would not continue to fund it even though he also owns Remedy Oak so he shut it hoping to make a fortune in housing being built. The actual course was not losing money. I liked the course working in Wimborne I could play there daily while at work :O).

I never thought it chavvy compared to a few over Bournemouth way but as the dress code thing goes it takes all sorts and ones man's chavvy is another mans snobbery.


----------



## TheJezster (May 25, 2017)

Imagine if a golf course stipulated you had to be clean shaven to play!!  It's a bit like some of the dress codes we still have in some places... ridiculous!


----------



## Reemul (May 25, 2017)

drive4show said:



			So yes, they shut due to lack of income but do you see my point?
		
Click to expand...

No from reading your posts you enjoy the smarter snobby style dress codes and that is where you want to spend your money, which is great for you. Some people don't see the need and that may encourage them to try elsewhere just like it encourages you to try elsewhere from the other view point.

The majority sit somewhere in the middle..what people wear has very little bearing on whether a club is successful or not otherwise all clubs with limited dress code would be shutting down and all clubs with harsh dress codes would be thriving yet we know neither of these examples are true across the (w)hole business. It just boils down to our personal preferences.


----------



## Wildrover (May 25, 2017)

Haven't read all 29 pages of this thread but did anyone see Tommy Fleetwood today at Wentworth? He was wearing what basically boiled down to trainers, tracksuit bottoms that were too short and a button up t-shirt, looked like he was going jogging. Awful.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 25, 2017)

Reemul said:



			No from reading your posts you enjoy the smarter snobby style dress codes and that is where you want to spend your money, which is great for you. Some people don't see the need and that may encourage them to try elsewhere just like it encourages you to try elsewhere from the other view point.

The majority sit somewhere in the middle..what people wear has very little bearing on whether a club is successful or not otherwise all clubs with limited dress code would be shutting down and all clubs with harsh dress codes would be thriving yet we know neither of these examples are true across the (w)hole business. It just boils down to our personal preferences.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting that you refer to my viewpoint as 'snobby'


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 25, 2017)

Reemul said:



			No from reading your posts you enjoy the smarter snobby style dress codes and that is where you want to spend your money, which is great for you. Some people don't see the need and that may encourage them to try elsewhere just like it encourages you to try elsewhere from the other view point.

The majority sit somewhere in the middle..what people wear has very little bearing on whether a club is successful or not otherwise all clubs with limited dress code would be shutting down and all clubs with *harsh dress codes *would be thriving yet we know neither of these examples are true across the (w)hole business. It just boils down to our personal preferences.
		
Click to expand...

What the heck is a _harsh_ dress code?  A dress code is just a dress code.


----------



## rosecott (May 25, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			What the heck is a _harsh_ dress code?  A dress code is just a dress code.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect it means that there are quite a large number of dress restrictions which, if the details were shown to a normal (non-golfing) man in the street, he would struggle to believe that there was a rational explanation for them.


----------



## guest100718 (May 25, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Interesting that you refer to my viewpoint as 'snobby'
		
Click to expand...

well that's how you come across


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 25, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Interesting that you refer to my viewpoint as 'snobby'
		
Click to expand...

Yup. Reread your posts, they are pretty clear.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 25, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			well that's how you come across
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			Yup. Reread your posts, they are pretty clear.
		
Click to expand...

There is a world of difference between maintaining standards and being snobby. If I want to have a beer somewhere full of people wearing t shirts and jeans I'll go to the pub, if I want to have a beer somewhere smart I'll go to the golf club.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 25, 2017)

rosecott said:



			I suspect it means that there are *quite a large number of dress restrictions *which, if the details were shown to a normal (non-golfing) man in the street, he would struggle to believe that there was a rational explanation for them.
		
Click to expand...

In fact I suggest that most dress codes are '_no jeans or cargo trousers; collared shirt or other recognised golf top to be worn'_

Hardly a large number... besides - adherence to a (pretty simple and relaxed) dress code indicates a recognition of and respect for the history, traditions and values of our game.


----------



## chellie (May 26, 2017)

From ours and I fail to see how this stops people playing golf

_Any clothing specifically manufactured for golf is acceptable._
_The following are therefore not permitted: denims, football/rugby_
_tops, combat style trousers/shorts. Tailored shorts are permitted on the course with_
_white socks that are above the ankle._


----------



## Val (May 26, 2017)

TheJezster said:



			Imagine if a golf course stipulated you had to be clean shaven to play!!  It's a bit like some of the dress codes we still have in some places... ridiculous!
		
Click to expand...

Care to expand on this? Which course has a ridiculous code to play golf? I'll except knee high socks with shorts as still a given at many and is stupid but what else?

Other than the sock rule, I can't recall anywhere that has stupid dress codes to actually play golf.


----------



## rosecott (May 26, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			In fact I suggest that most dress codes are '_no jeans or cargo trousers; collared shirt or other recognised golf top to be worn'_

Hardly a large number... besides - adherence to a (pretty simple and relaxed) dress code mindicates a recognition of and respect for the history, traditions and values of our game.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone who knows me  will attest that I do have that respect. There are, however, a number of dress regulations that I struggle to understand.

A couple:

Why do shirts have to be tucked in? - more comfortable untucked in the current spell of weather.

Why does the length of a sock have to be specified?

Such petty rules are ripe for ridicule.


----------



## Slab (May 26, 2017)

Val said:



			Care to expand on this? Which course has a ridiculous code to play golf? I'll except knee high socks with shorts as still a given at many and is stupid but what else?

Other than the sock rule, I can't recall anywhere that has stupid dress codes to actually play golf.
		
Click to expand...

Not going to answer for him but aren't there still clubs that require jacket/tie for lunch? Imagine playing 36 there one day

Many might see that as ridiculous to play golf at said course


----------



## Orikoru (May 26, 2017)

chellie said:



			From ours and I fail to see how this stops people playing golf

_Any clothing specifically manufactured for golf is acceptable._
_The following are therefore not permitted: denims, football/rugby_
_tops, combat style trousers/shorts. Tailored shorts are permitted on the course with_
_white socks that are above the ankle._

Click to expand...

This was all fine until they start telling you what colour socks you can wear. Do you not find that unreasonable and petty? I cannot understand the reasoning. If you wore a nice polo, tucked into tailored shorts, and with blue socks you wouldn't be allowed to play?? That is plain daft. 

Personally I don't even own a pair of white socks, all of mine are black or dark grey, so if I wanted to play your course in the current hot weather I'd have to actually go out and *buy* a pair of white socks!


----------



## guest100718 (May 26, 2017)

no trainers.. knee length socks. jacket and tie.. all petty stuff


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 26, 2017)

Pockets on the side of shorts

I don't wear a cap indoors but I don't see why it matters if others want to

The whole sock issue is just laughable at places that enforce any form of sock rule


----------



## Slab (May 26, 2017)

I remember reading the dress code for one of the better known courses so thought I'd google it again

Got two main results
One is the dress code for a course in St Andrews and the other is the dress code for a course called St Andrews

Quite a difference 

*Dress Code1:*
_Golfers should wear attire appropriate to the sport and clothing should not be scruffy or torn. The dress code in the clubhouses is smart/casual._

*Dress Code2:*
_Golf Club Dress Code 
The following rules concerning the golf club dress code are applicable to all Members, spouses, children and guests of
1. The following attire is not permitted at anytime: (a) denim of any type or color (except on Fridays - see jeans/denim policy below); (b) work out clothes of any kind, including but not limited to, sweat pants and shirts; (c) sports jerseys, including but not limited to, basketball or football jerseys; (d) basketball shorts, gym shorts, or other athletic or work out shorts; (e) menâ€™s shirts without collars (turtlenecks and shirts of a style sold in the pro shop are permitted); and, (f) golf shorts more than four inches above the knee.
2. Slacks or shorts (no more than four (4) inches above the knee), collared shirts or turtlenecks (including mock turtlenecks) and golf shoes are required on the Course. Shirts must be tucked in at all times. In general, everyone on the Course is expected to dress in a neat and appropriate manner. Sloppy or untidy attire is not permitted.

Edited to remove even more rules re dining 

6. On weekday evenings in the main dining room, men shall wear long pants and collared shirts. Women shall wear attire consistent with that acceptable on the golf course, except that no shorts are permitted. The John Reid room and Deck shall be made available for all Members and their guests that prefer more casual dining on weekday evenings.
7. Children over the age of five years old shall wear collared shirts and clothes that would be acceptable on the golf course. Children over the age of sixteen are expected to abide by the full dress code.
8. The dress code applies to all Members and to their guests. Members are responsible for insuring that their guests comply with this dress code.
9. Men are not permitted to wear hats in the John Reid Room or Dining Room.
10. Cell phones are permitted only in the parking lot, in the locker rooms, on the patio outside the John Reid Room and in the out-of-bounds areas of the golf course. While limited use of cell phones and electronic devices is permitted in these designated areas, their use is discouraged in consideration of others.

Jeans and Denim Policy - Fridays Only
Policy Details:
Effective immediately, the wearing of jeans and denim is permitted as follows:
1) On Fridays only, conforming jeans/denim (see definition below) may be worn by Club Members, families and guests at any time of day, as follows:
â€¢ In the locker rooms, the John Reid Room, on the covered and uncovered areas of the deck, in the Pro Shop and administrative offices, and in the lounge of the Apple Tree Learning Center.
â€¢ Upon arrival to or departure from the Club.  Anyone planning to play golf or make use of an area that does not allow conforming jeans/denim should promptly change into conforming attire.
2) Jeans/denim of any kind, whether or not conforming, may not be worn by Club Members, families and guests, as follows:
 â€¢ On all days other than Fridays.
â€¢ Anywhere on the golf course or related facilities, including all practice areas, putting greens and in the hitting bays/putting studio of the Apple Tree Learning Center.
â€¢ In the main Dining Room or Presidentâ€™s Room.
â€¢ When using exercise equipment in the Fitness Center.
â€¢ At any other time or place as may be determined by the Board of Governors, e.g., for special Club meetings, events and ceremonies.
3) â€œConforming jeans/denimâ€ are defined as any article of jeans/denim that otherwise satisfies the Clubâ€™s published dress code, except for any article of jeans/denim that:
â€¢ Is excessively worn, distressed and/or acid-washed;
â€¢ Is ripped or torn, including but not limited to â€œcut-offâ€ style shorts;
â€¢ Is excessively baggy and/or low-slung;
â€¢ Features exterior pockets in the style of  â€œcargoâ€ pants or shorts;

The above restrictions and limitations apply to all jeans/denim, regardless of designer or brand.
 4) Members and adults are responsible for ensuring compliance with the Clubâ€™s dress code by their guests and children, respectively.
 5) For Club reciprocal facilities dress codes and any restrictions on attire will be as specified by the reciprocal entity. 
6) Jeans/denim of any kind, whether or not conforming, may not be worn by Club employees or caddies at any time.
The above policy has been adopted by the Board of Governors on a trial basis for 2016, during which time the policy will be monitored and reviewed, and Member feedback will be considered. The Board reserves the ability to modify or terminate the policy at any time._


----------



## guest100718 (May 26, 2017)

back in the good old days, being a member of your local club was seen as a status symbol. There was a long waiting list, you needed to be reccomended then 2nd'd, inteviews , large joining fee etc...

For a lot of clubs those days have long gone, but the powers that be struggle to grasp this fact and seem unable to apreciate that a lot of us just want to play golf.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 26, 2017)

rosecott said:



			Anyone who knows me  will attest that I do have that respect. There are, however, a number of dress regulations that I struggle to understand.

A couple:

Why do shirts have to be tucked in? - more comfortable untucked in the current spell of weather.

Why does the length of a sock have to be specified?

Such petty rules are ripe for ridicule.
		
Click to expand...

At my place shirts have to be tucked in because after a trial period that is what the members voted for - the majority thought it looked untidy,.  In the clubhouse shirts can be untucked - and clean and tidy jeans and trainers worn.

Our sock length rule has gone.  Even trainer socks are accepted even although they don't really conform to the ankle length code.  But as our pro shop sells them - and the members own the shop - we can hardly be stopped


----------



## Orikoru (May 26, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			back in the good old days, being a member of your local club was seen as a status symbol. There was a long waiting list, you needed to be reccomended then 2nd'd, inteviews , large joining fee etc...

For a lot of clubs those days have long gone, but the powers that be struggle to grasp this fact and seem unable to apreciate that a lot of us just want to play golf.
		
Click to expand...

"Good old days" :lol: That sounds awful. Golf has done well to shake off that horrible elitist attitude in most places I think.


----------



## TheJezster (May 26, 2017)

Slab said:



			I remember reading the dress code for one of the better known courses so thought I'd google it again

Got two main results
One is the dress code for a course in St Andrews and the other is the dress code for a course called St Andrews

Quite a difference 

*Dress Code1:*
_Golfers should wear attire appropriate to the sport and clothing should not be scruffy or torn. The dress code in the clubhouses is smart/casual._

*Dress Code2:*
_Golf Club Dress Code 
The following rules concerning the golf club dress code are applicable to all Members, spouses, children and guests of
1. The following attire is not permitted at anytime: (a) denim of any type or color (except on Fridays - see jeans/denim policy below); (b) work out clothes of any kind, including but not limited to, sweat pants and shirts; (c) sports jerseys, including but not limited to, basketball or football jerseys; (d) basketball shorts, gym shorts, or other athletic or work out shorts; (e) menâ€™s shirts without collars (turtlenecks and shirts of a style sold in the pro shop are permitted); and, (f) golf shorts more than four inches above the knee.
2. Slacks or shorts (no more than four (4) inches above the knee), collared shirts or turtlenecks (including mock turtlenecks) and golf shoes are required on the Course. Shirts must be tucked in at all times. In general, everyone on the Course is expected to dress in a neat and appropriate manner. Sloppy or untidy attire is not permitted.

Edited to remove even more rules re dining 

6. On weekday evenings in the main dining room, men shall wear long pants and collared shirts. Women shall wear attire consistent with that acceptable on the golf course, except that no shorts are permitted. The John Reid room and Deck shall be made available for all Members and their guests that prefer more casual dining on weekday evenings.
7. Children over the age of five years old shall wear collared shirts and clothes that would be acceptable on the golf course. Children over the age of sixteen are expected to abide by the full dress code.
8. The dress code applies to all Members and to their guests. Members are responsible for insuring that their guests comply with this dress code.
9. Men are not permitted to wear hats in the John Reid Room or Dining Room.
10. Cell phones are permitted only in the parking lot, in the locker rooms, on the patio outside the John Reid Room and in the out-of-bounds areas of the golf course. While limited use of cell phones and electronic devices is permitted in these designated areas, their use is discouraged in consideration of others.

Jeans and Denim Policy - Fridays Only
Policy Details:
Effective immediately, the wearing of jeans and denim is permitted as follows:
1) On Fridays only, conforming jeans/denim (see definition below) may be worn by Club Members, families and guests at any time of day, as follows:
â€¢ In the locker rooms, the John Reid Room, on the covered and uncovered areas of the deck, in the Pro Shop and administrative offices, and in the lounge of the Apple Tree Learning Center.
â€¢ Upon arrival to or departure from the Club.  Anyone planning to play golf or make use of an area that does not allow conforming jeans/denim should promptly change into conforming attire.
2) Jeans/denim of any kind, whether or not conforming, may not be worn by Club Members, families and guests, as follows:
 â€¢ On all days other than Fridays.
â€¢ Anywhere on the golf course or related facilities, including all practice areas, putting greens and in the hitting bays/putting studio of the Apple Tree Learning Center.
â€¢ In the main Dining Room or Presidentâ€™s Room.
â€¢ When using exercise equipment in the Fitness Center.
â€¢ At any other time or place as may be determined by the Board of Governors, e.g., for special Club meetings, events and ceremonies.
3) â€œConforming jeans/denimâ€ are defined as any article of jeans/denim that otherwise satisfies the Clubâ€™s published dress code, except for any article of jeans/denim that:
â€¢ Is excessively worn, distressed and/or acid-washed;
â€¢ Is ripped or torn, including but not limited to â€œcut-offâ€ style shorts;
â€¢ Is excessively baggy and/or low-slung;
â€¢ Features exterior pockets in the style of  â€œcargoâ€ pants or shorts;

The above restrictions and limitations apply to all jeans/denim, regardless of designer or brand.
 4) Members and adults are responsible for ensuring compliance with the Clubâ€™s dress code by their guests and children, respectively.
 5) For Club reciprocal facilities dress codes and any restrictions on attire will be as specified by the reciprocal entity. 
6) Jeans/denim of any kind, whether or not conforming, may not be worn by Club employees or caddies at any time.
The above policy has been adopted by the Board of Governors on a trial basis for 2016, during which time the policy will be monitored and reviewed, and Member feedback will be considered. The Board reserves the ability to modify or terminate the policy at any time._

Click to expand...

Dear God!!!  That's one of the most ridiculous things I've ever read!! What an utter load of absolute stuff and nonsense.  And people still try to argue that some golf clubs don't have stupid rules?  :-D :-D


----------



## Orikoru (May 26, 2017)

TheJezster said:



			Dear God!!!  That's one of the most ridiculous things I've ever read!! What an utter load of absolute stuff and nonsense.  And people still try to argue that some golf clubs don't have stupid rules?  :-D :-D
		
Click to expand...

They probably feel they are being liberal to hippie-like extent by allowing smart denim on Fridays. I bet some members are up in arms.


----------



## dufferman (May 26, 2017)

Whenever I see people defending out dated attire rules, I often think back to the days where golf had to played in a jacket, tie, plus 4 etc. Once upon a time, anyone not adhering to those rules were "scruffians" and "commoners" and not allowed to play golf.

One day, we'll all look back and laugh at the white knee high socks rules, and the shirts must be tucked in rule and all that.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 26, 2017)

It would appear that there are quite a few people on here who wouldn't be able to play at my club.


----------



## Val (May 26, 2017)

Slab said:



			Not going to answer for him but aren't there still clubs that require jacket/tie for lunch? Imagine playing 36 there one day

Many might see that as ridiculous to play golf at said course
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you should re-read my post again. I said to actually play golf, not dine in the clubhouse.


----------



## TheJezster (May 26, 2017)

drive4show said:



			It would appear that there are quite a few people on here who wouldn't be able to play at my club.
		
Click to expand...

It would actually appear that there are quite a few people on here who have a mind of their own and can think for themselves about how to dress!

I don't recall anyone stating they would refuse to change or wear the required clothing to play golf if asked by someone in authority, so your comment is actually quite lazy.

I actually find that the true 'blue bloods' of society couldn't give a damn about what anyone wears, it's only the pretentious and 'wannabees' who try to control what others wear.  They can feel it takes them to that higher level, when of course, it doesn't.  There are plenty of these types at many golf clubs around the country.

To quote a well used phrase, which I think is apt here... "Live and let live"


----------



## rosecott (May 26, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			At my place shirts have to be tucked in because after a trial period that is what the members voted for - the majority thought it looked untidy,.  In the clubhouse shirts can be untucked - and clean and tidy jeans and trainers worn.

Our sock length rule has gone.  Even trainer socks are accepted even although they don't really conform to the ankle length code.  But as our pro shop sells them - and the members own the shop - we can hardly be stopped 

Click to expand...

The mind boggles - grown men arranging a trial period of having shirts untucked.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 26, 2017)

TheJezster said:



			It would actually appear that there are quite a few people on here who have a mind of their own and can think for themselves about how to dress!

*I don't recall anyone stating they would refuse to change or wear the required clothing to play golf if asked by someone in authority, so your comment is actually quite lazy.*

I actually find that the true 'blue bloods' of society couldn't give a damn about what anyone wears, it's only the pretentious and 'wannabees' who try to control what others wear.  They can feel it takes them to that higher level, when of course, it doesn't.  There are plenty of these types at many golf clubs around the country.

To quote a well used phrase, which I think is apt here... "Live and let live"
		
Click to expand...

There are actually plenty of people that have remarked on various dress code threads that they would not play at certain clubs due to the dress code.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 26, 2017)

drive4show said:



			It would appear that there are quite a few people on here who wouldn't be able to play at my club.
		
Click to expand...

Don't bite, don't bite, don't bite.


----------



## Orikoru (May 26, 2017)

drive4show said:



			There are actually plenty of people that have remarked on various dress code threads that they would not play at certain clubs due to the dress code.
		
Click to expand...

That's not what you said the first time though, you said "wouldn't be able to". Which is false - if I or anyone else very much wanted to play your club, we are more than capable of tucking a shirt in and wearing a top hat and monocle, or whatever else is required.

You are partially correct though, I would be a little put off playing a club that had what I deemed to be an over-the-top dress code. Luckily that is my decision though and I'm sure neither me nor the club would feel like we were missing out on a shared experience.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 26, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Don't bite, don't bite, don't bite.
		
Click to expand...

Were you expecting an invite?


----------



## Slab (May 26, 2017)

Val said:



			Maybe you should re-read my post again. I said to actually play golf, not dine in the clubhouse.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you should reread his post, there are two sentences


----------



## Val (May 26, 2017)

Slab said:



			Maybe you should reread his post, there are two sentences
		
Click to expand...

I did and I asked a valid question, you chose to answer my question with something irrelevant hence my comment.


----------



## chellie (May 26, 2017)

rosecott said:



			Why do shirts have to be tucked in? - more comfortable untucked in the current spell of weather.

Why does the length of a sock have to be specified?
		
Click to expand...

No idea on the socks but for the shirts the majority of men don't have six packs and there would be a tendency for flabby bellies to be hanging out over trousers.


----------



## rosecott (May 26, 2017)

chellie said:



			No idea on the socks but for the shirts the majority of men don't have six packs and there would be a tendency for flabby bellies to be hanging out over trousers.
		
Click to expand...

My perception is that tucking the shirt in accentuates the curves of the older man and untucked makes you look slimmer - at least that's what I will continue to believe.


----------



## chellie (May 26, 2017)

rosecott said:



			My perception is that tucking the shirt in accentuates the curves of the older man and untucked makes you look slimmer - at least that's what I will continue to believe.
		
Click to expand...

No, there would be a glimpse of fat belly during the back swing. Shudder


----------



## SAPCOR1 (May 26, 2017)

chellie said:



			No, there would be a glimpse of fat belly during the back swing. Shudder
		
Click to expand...

Can't be any worse than lady members in their crop trousers making them look even dumpier, sleeveless tops showing off their flabby arms and don't mention the saggy bo*bs &#128561;


----------



## chellie (May 26, 2017)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Can't be any worse than lady members in their crop trousers making them look even dumpier, sleeveless tops showing off their flabby arms and don't mention the saggy bo*bs &#63025;
		
Click to expand...

Some of us wear short skirts and have boobs held firmly in place I'll have you know


----------



## SAPCOR1 (May 26, 2017)

chellie said:



			Some of us wear short skirts and have boobs held firmly in place I'll have you know

Click to expand...

Ha ha picture or it didn't happen &#128523;


----------



## williamalex1 (May 26, 2017)

rosecott said:



			My perception is that tucking the shirt in accentuates the curves of the older man and untucked makes you look slimmer - at least that's what I will continue to believe.
		
Click to expand...

I can just picture you Jim, in your Cargo shorts, Hawaiian shirt untucked, black socks held up with suspenders, handkerchief tied on your head :rofl:


----------



## hovis (May 26, 2017)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Ha ha picture or it didn't happen &#128523;
		
Click to expand...

brilliant


----------



## Slab (May 27, 2017)

Val said:



			I did and I asked a valid question, you chose to answer my question with something irrelevant hence my comment.
		
Click to expand...

Lol yeah whatever,  you win


----------



## North Mimms (May 27, 2017)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Can't be any worse than lady members in their crop trousers making them look even dumpier, sleeveless tops showing off their flabby arms and don't mention the saggy bo*bs &#128561;
		
Click to expand...

Men's saggy boobs?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (May 27, 2017)

North Mimms said:



			Men's saggy boobs?
		
Click to expand...

There are plenty of those unfortunately &#128064;


----------

